# Protein Queens: Challenge



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 28, 2017)

After much activity on this board, I have decided that there should a thread for protein dependent ladies. Contrary to all of this information about avoiding protein, using it sparingly, etc., I have found that I need it every wash day and almost every other day. I have noticed less breakage also. So I will be continuing frequent protein use in the future. If you would like to join, answer the following and if you are focused on growth, perhaps a starting pic.


Hair (type, length, porosity, density)
What kind of proteins will you be using?
What products containing protein will you be using?
How often will you use it?
If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?

Please tag others as you see fit or tag yourself.
@Froreal3 @Shay72 @IDareT'sHair

I will post in a little bit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 28, 2017)

*Hair:* Type 4c crown, sides and back 4a/4c mixture
Medium density, low-medium porosity, fine strands
*What type of proteins will you be using?*
I will be using various hydrolized proteins (wheat, keratin, silk amino acids etc., with a focus on hydrolized keratin), also bamboo infusions for strengthening
*What products containing protein will you be using?*
Right now I will be adding a bit of Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to some of my DCs to use them up, but my main go to DCs will eventually be SSI Repair and Restore Mask, APB Bamboo Strengthening Mask. 
As my leave in, I will be using Joico's Reconstructor. I will also be trying other various protein based spray leave ins as I come across them. I will be seeking leave ins that are keratin based, like the Joico.
*How often will you use it? *
I plan on using the leave in three times a week before my cream based moisturizers after I cleanse (I cleanse on Sundays, Tuesdays, and Thursdays with full wash days on Sundays). 
I plan on using protein based DCs once a week on my full wash day.

While I am not necessarily tracking length, I am curious to see how much length my crown in my Mohawk will get .


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 28, 2017)

Hair (type, length, porosity, density) *Between APL and BSL, normal to high porosity, Medium to low density*
What kind of proteins will you using?
*I will be using hydrolyzed keratin, and silk amino acids.*
What products containing protein will you be using? *Xcel21 and Infusium 23*
How often will you use it? *Every wash day*
If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? *My regimen isn’t protein rich yet, but it will be.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hair (type, length, porosity, density): *4B, grazing MBL, medium/high, lowish*

What kind of proteins will you using?: *Hydrolyzed keratin mostly. If there's wheat protein or any others, those are fine too. I want to use products with a high/strong concentration of hydrolyzed keratin weekly. Then when I moisturize, I want a lower concentration of the keratin in my moisturizer (I only moisturize once during the week after wash week).*

What products containing protein will you be using? *Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, APB Cupuacu Avocado with hydrolyzed keratin,  APB Pineapple Cupuacu Styling cream with hydrolyzed keratin, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, Redken Extreme Anti Snap.*

How often will you use it? *Once a week will DC with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. Will use Redken Anti Snap as a leave in, then moisturize with the APB Cupuacu Avocado (w/added keratin). I will seal with whipped shea butter.*

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? *So far I've been incorporating the Colorful for about two months. It's made my ends less prone to breakage and shedding, as my strands are on the finer side. When I rinse it out, my hair feels strong and moisturized as well with the Joico, which also has a bit of hydrolyzed keratin, but in a concentration that is moisturizing.  It is pointless for me to use non protein conditioners and dcs unless I put a protein like Colorful underneath.*


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 28, 2017)

I like this thread great job OP @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 28, 2017)

Protein is imperative for the health of my hair!

Hair
Type 4a/3c
Length: Short about 5 inches all over (BC'ed earlier this year for the 2nd time and kept short all summer)
Porosity: High
Density: Very dense with fine strands

What kind of proteins will you using? Neutral Protein Filler. I spray it undiluted on my hair after cleansing/before conditioning.

What products containing protein will you be using? I mainly use protein deep conditioners. Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint Deep Conditioner
Camille Rose Alage Renew Deep Conditioner
I also like Joico Moisture Recovery Balm with Neutral Protein Filler added.
APB's protein refresher spray.

How often will you use it? Every wash day. I use the refresher spray every other day.

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? It has kept my hair on my head. 

I will also be experimenting using Olaplex #2 before applying Neutral protein Filler to see if it increases my elasticity and strength.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 28, 2017)

I used the Joico a while back and  liked it. From now on, any DC I buy will contain protein.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 28, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I like this thread great job OP @NaturallyATLPCH


Thank you @shanelallyn30 ! I have tried everything else with stagnant growth retention, I think this might a winner (I do want my top to grow out some) It just makes sense.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree, I recently found out my hair THRIVES on protein. It loves it. And the comment you made about stagnant growth I agree with. I have many ladies on here say their hair was breaking off but once they realized that their hair loved lots of protein it thrived. Im happy it seems like you found something that will help you get to your next hair goal. Good Luck!!! 



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thank you @shanelallyn30 ! I have tried everything else with stagnant growth retention, I think this might a winner (I do want my top to grow out some) It just makes sense.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 28, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)  *4b on the edges and 4a everywhere else, low porosity, fine, low-medium density, APL

*What kind of proteins will you using?*  different hydrolyzed proteins, but keratin is my favorite

*What products containing protein will you be using?  *Mielle Organics Babassu Oil Mint Deep Conditioner and Curl Junkie Repair Me are my main two for 2018

*How often will you use it?  *At least once per week in my deep conditioner

*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*  When I stick to using protein regularly, I have significantly less breakage and hair at the bottom of my shower


----------



## PJaye (Dec 28, 2017)

This is one challenge I would like to try.

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
3C, APL(?), normal porosity, low density.

*What kind of proteins will you using?*
Every one I can lay my hands on along with any additives that behave like proteins, e.g., keratin, collagen, wheat, soy, oat, quinoa, baobab, amino acids, molasses, rice water, sea kelp, algae, etc.

*What products containing protein will you be using?*
Only protein-rich DCs and balancing DCs, in addition to reconstructors/treatments.

* How often will you use it?*
Approximately every other week.

* If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefited you?*
Increasing my hair’s protein intake has definitely made it stronger; it’s less fragile and I experience less breakage.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 29, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
A mix of type 4, APL/MBL(?), high porosity and low to medium density.

*What kind of proteins will you using?*
As many as I can find. I think next year I'm going to be branching out to different proteins

*What products containing protein will you be using?*
Aphogee, Affirm 5 in 1 (will be using up, probably won't repurchase), Neutral Protein Filler for sure. I want to try the Dudleys and maybe buy some raw proteins to mix into my DC.

* How often will you use it?*
Approximately every other week or at some point every wash day.

* If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefited you?*
Increased elasticity and strength. My hair is super fine and I know it wouldn't have made it this far without help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm in!

Will use something during my weekly.  Either a light Protein or Reconstructor with heat.

Will also use a medium/heavy protein from time to time. (also with heat).

Will post what I'm using as I use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is a list of the things I'll be using in 2018 (in no particular order, of course):

Hairveda Methi Set (Step 1)
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er
Claudie's Protein Renew
Claudie's Reconstructor
SSI's Okra Reconstructor
Nexx.us Emer.gencee
L'Anza Reconstructor
E'tae Caramel Rx
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor
Mega-Tek (Original)
I'm sure I'm missing quite a few things-will be back to update if necessary.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 29, 2017)

Hair (type, length, porosity, density): *4a except the back, which is mostly 3c, HiPo, high density, mix of fine-thick strands.*
What kind of proteins will you be using? *Mostly keratin, but all kinds.*
What products containing protein will you be using? *Oh, a mix. I could list things all day, but anything that doesn't come with protein will have neutral protein filler added unless I happened to NOT want protein for some reason, like after a hard protein treatment.  I also henna, so on those days, I skip keratin and use lighter protein conditioners, like hydrolyzed wheat or silk proteins.*
How often will you use it? *Typically weekly (i.e. my normal wash frequency). *
If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? *Fewer split ends/SSKs/midshaft splits, less breakage. My overall hair health is much better since beginning regular protein use a couple of years ago. *


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I agree, I recently found out my hair THRIVES on protein. It loves it. And the comment you made about stagnant growth I agree with. I have many ladies on here say their hair was breaking off but once they realized that their hair loved lots of protein it thrived. Im happy it seems like you found something that will help you get to your next hair goal. Good Luck!!!





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thank you @shanelallyn30 ! I have tried everything else with stagnant growth retention, I think this might a winner (I do want my top to grow out some) It just makes sense.


Same. I hear you on the stagnant growth. The first year of my hair journey my hair grew from like shoulder length to BSB in a matter of a little over a year. After that, that mess hardly retained anything! Very frustrating because I was doing my regimen faithfully, weaved up, hid my ends, wigged up, dced weekly etc. I had a Komaza analysis done and they said my hair needed a lot more protein so they suggested using their protein treatment every two weeks without a moisturizing dc to follow up. I did that consistently and saw a little progress but not much. Then I stopped using that as consistently. But it wasn’t until i started using the Colorful, which is pretty much keratin on a weekly basis that I began to see less little strands coming off of my ends when I twisted my hair or even when I moisturized and sealed.

I also discovered that the presence of protein helps to bind moisture to the hair. Also I found out that even though a product may say hydrolyzed wheat protein or even keratin, it depends on the concentration and presence of other moisturizing ingredients that make that product either a strong protein or a weak protein/moisturizing conditioner. For example, Joico Recovery Balm is uber moisturizing despite having the hydrolyzed keratin in it due to the concentration and the presence of moisturizing agents.

So for a protein sensitive person, it might be strengthening or a little too much protein but for someone like me it’s straight moisturizing. The Colorful on the other hand is straight protein, which is clearly what my hair needs. I layer both because it helps maintain a good balance I feel.

I will be experimenting with using conditioners with added hydrolized keratin for my mid week moisturize and seal. That way even though the keratin will be among moisturizing agents, I will be getting a mid week boost of it before wash day while simultaneously moisturizing my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used the Joico a while back and  liked it. From now on, any DC I buy will contain protein.


Same it’s really pointless for me to buy a dc unless it had some type of protein...especially keratin imo.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 30, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
4a, APL, low porosity, fine hair
*
What kind of proteins will you be using?*
All types from strong to more gentle ones
*
What products containing protein will you be using?*
Hydratherma Natural Amino Treatment
Kerastase Premier Soin pre poo
Affirm 1 in 5 Reconstructor
SachaJuan Hair Repair
Hairfinity Amino Strengthening Masque
Hairfinity Leave In
Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave in
Nexxus Polydemic Emergency Reconstructor
*
How often will you use it?*
Every two weeks, although I'll probably use the leave ins once per week
The Nexxus is used rarely, every 12 weeks or so
*
If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*
It has totally strengthened my hair and it's enabled me to retain rather than breaking off all the time


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 30, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
I have 3C - 4A, fine hair with normal/high porosity and low/medium density.

*What kind of proteins will you be using?*
I try to use the entire gamut of proteins - hydrolyzed keratin, wheat, silk, etc.

*What products containing protein will you be using?*
I use:
Megatek (considered a "strong" protein) conditioner
Colorful Neutral Protein (added to any conditioners I have on hand)
Liquid silk amino acids (added to many conditioners as a booster)
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Conditioner
Joico Liquid Reconstructor
Joico KPak Reconstructor Conditioner
Collagen gelatin mixed into a basic conditioner as a "strong" & cheap protein conditioner

*How often will you use it?*
I regularly cycle my products and usage.   But aim for at least twice a month alternated with henna glosses.

*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefited you?*
My fine hair loves regular, weekly protein usage.  I see my best growth periods when I regularly use protein balanced with moisturizing conditioners. 

Here is a link to one of the best articles I've read about protein and conditioners. :  http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/protein-101-lots-of-basic-information.html

Basic about all of the different types of protein:  http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-about-protein.html

How to make a gelatin based protein treatment: 
http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2014/04/gelatin-protein-treatment-recipe-update.html


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 30, 2017)

Very helpful information, thank you @mzteaze !


----------



## SheWalks (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm here for this thread, protein solved all my hair issues.

Hair (type, length, porosity, density)  
*4b/a, past apl?, high porosity, high-density medium strands*

What kind of proteins will you be using? 
*Hydrolyzed Keratin, Silk amino acids & Henna(technically not a protein but it's acting like one for my hair). I've also tried wheat, vegekeratin,  baobab, quinoa & collagen I haven't found any added benefits from these. I plan to try hydrolyzed elastin when I can find a good deal on it.*

What products containing protein will you be using? 
*None, I buy and mix my own. Most products don't have enough protein, are too expensive to use regularly, or there are too many added fillers.*

How often will you use it?
*Weekly on wash day, I used to use protein midweek as well but, since using henna protein only on wash day has been enough.*

If you currently have a protein-rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? 
*It has to be in my regimen, if I don't use protein then I might as well not do anything else. Honestly, my hair will be dried out and hard.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

SheWalks said:


> I'm here for this thread, protein solved all my hair issues.
> 
> Hair (type, length, porosity, density)
> *4b/a, past apl?, high porosity, high-density medium strands*
> ...


Where do you get your hydrolyzed keratin and how do you make your stuff with it?


----------



## imaginary (Dec 30, 2017)

I've just added some NPF and some silk amino acid powder I just randomly found (and it may not even be good but idk) to the last of my SM hold and shine spray. I think I'm going to invest in a protein leave-in spray sometime next year. Interested to see how this combo works with my fenugreek oil or if I'm going to have to apply this with the loc method.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 30, 2017)

I will say this. I have been using the Joico Leave In Reconstructor under my creams after cleansing this week and my hair is super soft and strong, WOW. It has keratin in it.


----------



## SheWalks (Dec 30, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Where do you get your hydrolyzed keratin and how do you make your stuff with it?



I get hydrolyzed keratin 1lb from essential wholesale. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/2307/hydrolyzed-keratin-protein they give out coupon codes on their facebook page. I just add a small amount of keratin (.25oz-.50oz) in a spray bottle full of aloe vera juice/water and leave it in my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2017)

Marking my spot - too sick to think clearly about this so will be back to update soon.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 30, 2017)

SheWalks said:


> I get hydrolyzed keratin 1lb from essential wholesale. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/2307/hydrolyzed-keratin-protein they give out coupon codes on their facebook page. I just add a small amount of keratin (.25oz-.50oz) in a spray bottle full of aloe vera juice/water and leave it in my hair.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Marking my spot - too sick to think clearly about this so will be back to update soon.



Feel better @Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Marking my spot - too sick to think clearly about this so will be back to update soon.


Yes please get better. You have plenty of time hun! @Aggie


----------



## keranikki (Dec 30, 2017)

*Hair* *(type, length, porosity, density):  3abc/4a; SL (back/sides)/ NL(crown); High Porosity; medium density (fine)

What kind of proteins will you be using? Silk, keratin, wheat, biotin  

What products containing protein will you be using?
     Aphogee 2 step (heavy)
     Bask&Bloom Brahmi (medium)
     Keravada HydroMax Cowash (very light)
     Keravada Caramel Souffle (very light)
     Jason's Biotin Conditioner (light)
     Macadamia Professional Nourishing Moisture (light protein)
     Chi Keratin Silk Infusion (light)
If I have forgotten any products, or find something worth using, I will update this list.

How often will you use it?
     Very light protein's are used 2-3x/week
     Light and meduim protein's used weekly
     Heavy protein's are used once a month.

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefited you?  Protein has given my hair balance.  I no longer have little pieces of hair breaking off every time I manipulate my hair.  Now I just need to work on my shedding.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

SheWalks said:


> I get hydrolyzed keratin 1lb from essential wholesale. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/2307/hydrolyzed-keratin-protein they give out coupon codes on their facebook page. I just add a small amount of keratin (.25oz-.50oz) in a spray bottle full of aloe vera juice/water and leave it in my hair.


So your hair responds well to this leave in? I might start doing this instead of the Colorful when I run out.

@JulietWhiskey what say you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I will say this. I have been using the Joico Leave In Reconstructor under my creams after cleansing this week and my hair is super soft and strong, WOW. It has keratin in it.


What is the process? Reconstruction, then cream to twist or something? Only on wash day or during the week?


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Dec 30, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
4A/4B, APL, Low/Medium Porosity,  Medium Density
*
What kind of proteins will you be using?*
Hydrolyzed wheat/soy , Silk Amino Acids, 

*What products containing protein will you be using?*
ApHogee 2 Step and 2 minute, ORS  Mayonnaise Protein Conditioner, Mielle Organics Babassu Oil Mint,  SSI Okra Reconstructor,  Inahsi  Mango Hemp Restorative, 

*How often will you use it?*
Once a week as a deep conditioner. 

*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*
I wouldn't call my regimen protein rich but I have fine strands and I find that my hair feels better after I use a deep conditioner with at least some protein.


----------



## SheWalks (Dec 30, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> So your hair responds well to this leave in? I might start doing this instead of the Colorful when I run out.
> 
> @JulietWhiskey what say you?


Yup I've been doing this for a little over a year now, I was spending way too much on protein treatments like Komaza because I had to use half the bottle every wash day. Colorful also has hydrolyzed wheat too if you want to mix the two, you can get hydrolyzed wheat on lotioncrafter.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 31, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> So your hair responds well to this leave in? I might start doing this instead of the Colorful when I run out.
> 
> @JulietWhiskey what say you?



I actually like this concept!

I say it should be fine as long as you pay close attention to how your hair responds. You might need to alternate between keratin and moisture to keep a balance but your hair will let you know.

Lately, I've been getting my keratin/protein fix from Mill Creek's Keratin Conditioner (Keratin is like the 3rd ingredient) and following up with Hairveda Sitranillah, a HG non-protein Conditioner for me.

The results are thebomb.com and I alternate moisturizing my situation between a protein and non-protein Conditioner.

Thanks for tagging me and HTH!


----------



## LushLox (Dec 31, 2017)

Do you guys use protein leave ins in between wash days as a part of a LOC/LCO? I've done this now and again but 9/10 I use a moisture leave in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you guys use protein leave ins in between wash days as a part of a LOC/LCO? I've done this now and again but 9/10 I use a moisture leave in.


I will be using a conditioner with hydrolyzed keratin added to it between wash days. I only really moisturize like once or maybe twice between my weekly wash days, so I don’t feel like it could hurt.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

JulietWhiskey said:


> I actually like this concept!
> 
> I say it should be fine as long as you pay close attention to how your hair responds. You might need to alternate between keratin and moisture to keep a balance but your hair will let you know.
> 
> ...


When I first started out, I used to love Sitrinillah. I know your hair requires a lot of protein and I remember you used the Colorful. How often are you using the Mill Creek? Do you use any other protein during the week between wash days?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 31, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> What is the process? Reconstruction, then cream to twist or something? Only on wash day or during the week?


After every cleanse. I apply the Joico, then the hair cream of my choice (I rotate between Kinky Tresses and APB Hair Creams).
I do it every full wash day (usually on Sundays) and after I cowash on Tuesdays and Thursdays.
Depending on how my hair continues to respond, I may continue or just do Sundays and Thursdays.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 31, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you guys use protein leave ins in between wash days as a part of a LOC/LCO? I've done this now and again but 9/10 I use a moisture leave in.


I use a protein leave in every time I cleanse (3 days a week).
I am going this route because moisture leave ins make my hair soft but I need all the protein I can get with how fine my strands are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

I will also use NPF off & on too.  I have this in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

@LushLox
I use (and love) Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In.  

I also used and loved this Relaxed as well.

Great Product!


----------



## LushLox (Dec 31, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> I use (and love) Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In.
> 
> I also used and loved this Relaxed as well.
> ...



I bought it, just haven't used it yet. I must pull it out of the stash lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Will also be using:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (forgot about this)
Pureology Reconstructor (also forgot about this)


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 31, 2017)

Aw man!!  My hair LOVES protein and I REALLY want to do this challenge but I know I'm not going to post consistently.  Have fun Ladies!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 31, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> When I first started out, I used to love Sitrinillah. I know your hair requires a lot of protein and I remember you used the Colorful. How often are you using the Mill Creek? Do you use any other protein during the week between wash days?



Every Sunday, I use Mill Creek and Sitranillah once a week for my weekly DC: first  Mill Creek for 30 minutes under the hood dryer, let my hair cool, rinse then follow with Sitranillah for 30 minutes, cool, detangle in the shower and rinse. If I'm pressed for time, I'll combine an even amount of each and sit under my dryer for 30 minutes only (once the baby comes, I expect this will be my go-to method for time purposes).

For my twist outs, I alternate between Hairveda's Moisture 24/7 (non-protein) and Moisture PRO which has hydrolyzed wheat protein. I seal with an organic "Crisco" made of unrefined palm and coconut oils. I lightly spritz, retwist and seal my hair every 2 days until wash/DC day.

My hair is FLOURISHING with this routine but I'm expecting (major) shedding once I have this baby so we'll see.

HTH!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Every Sunday, I use Mill Creek and Sitranillah once a week for my weekly DC: first  Mill Creek for 30 minutes under the hood dryer, let my hair cool, rinse then follow with Sitranillah for 30 minutes, cool, detangle in the shower and rinse. If I'm pressed for time, I'll combine an even amount of each and sit under my dryer for 30 minutes only (once the baby comes, I expect this will be my go-to method for time purposes).
> 
> For my twist outs, I alternate between Hairveda's Moisture 24/7 (non-protein) and Moisture PRO which has hydrolyzed wheat protein. I seal with an organic "Crisco" made of unrefined palm and coconut oils. I lightly spritz, retwist and seal my hair every 2 days until wash/DC day.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the baby sis! This is number two right? So wonderful! And praying for your edges during post partum time!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 31, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats on the baby sis! This is number two right? So wonderful! And praying for your edges during post partum time!



Thank you!

Yep, this is Child #2 with DS being 7 and me turning 44 in July! We never thought we would be here but our miracle is on her way!

God is so good!

And thank you for speaking a word over my edges, ! DH and I were just talking about how lush and full they look and hopefully they'll stay!

Thank you again, Sis, and Happy New Year!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density) *I am a mix of  4a/b and a tad 3c. Nape length, High porosity. Fine strands but thick .

*What kind of proteins will you be using? *I will use any protein I can get my hands on!

*What products containing protein will you be using? *Aphogee 2 step, Emergencee, DE 6 in 1

*How often will you use it? *Hardcore protein once every 4-5 weeks, medium protein the other wash days

*If you currently have a *protein rich* regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? *It has slowed down the breakage ALOT!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dced with CNPF underneath Joico Moisture Recovery. Under the HotHead now. Got a new bottle of the Colorful...I can tell that it's much fresher than the bottle I just ran out of. 

Next I will leave in Redken Extreme Anti Snap, with a little AVJ/glycerine/water spray, and seal that in with shea butter/castor/olive oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> *Got a new bottle of the Colorful...I can tell that it's much fresher than the bottle I just ran out of.*


@Froreal3
I've had mine a while.  What were you noticing?  

It's never been open, but I wonder if I should pitch it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> I've had mine a while.  What were you noticing?
> 
> It's never been open, but I wonder if I should pitch it.


I wouldn't throw it out...see how it smells and performs first. 

With the old opened bottle, I know that when I leave some of it in a spray bottle for a day or two, it smells spoiled. That's why when I use it with water in a spray bottle, I spray the whole thing on my head. However, it doesn't smell like this straight out of the bottle.

The new bottle though, smells much more distinctly treatment like and it reminded me that that's how the first bottle smelled when I first got it. I could tell it was fresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

Someone asked about Hydrolized Keratin - I get mine from Garden of Wisdom.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 1, 2018)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density) : *4, APL  (straightened), normal porosity (lately), fine, coarse
*What kind of proteins will you be using?:* Hydrolized proteins of any type work for my hair.
*What products containing protein will you be using?:* I like to experiment with items on sale! Today I used a Hask keratin protein product.
*How often will you use it? *I DC weekly for 1hr w/heat.
*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*
My hair thrives with a protein rich regi. Im glad this thread has been created to keep me consistent throughout the year. Thank you OP!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2018)

Used Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath my DC today
Will be using Joico Reconstructor Leave In when I style


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 3, 2018)

Used Joico Reconstructing Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2018)

Today Will Use:
Cathy Howse UBH (which is a Protein/Moisture Balance)

Also:
Hairveda MoistPRO (as a Final R/O)


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2018)

Used my first snow day (Thursday) as my wash day.  I used Bask&Bloom Brahmi DC.  So far so good.  My last hard protein was on 8 December, so I think I'm going to do a hard protein next week for my rollerset.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 7, 2018)

Re-moisturized my braids this week using xcel21 (focusing on the ends) with S-Curl on top. I also used Infusium (diluted 50/50 with water) on one of my braids for a trial run, since it was my first time using it.

So far so good.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Protein Queens!
I'm about to get under my hooded dryer for my weekly DC . This week the protein originates from the extra helping of EVOO I saturated my strands with OVER my ORS Ghee Butter DC (It's actually their co-wash that doubles as a DC) 
Last weeks Hask protein (hydrolyzed keratin)  DC left my hair a little dry 3 days after wash day & I had to cowash on day 4 to regain a bit of moisture. DC's are a hit or miss....the Hask stuff was a miss for me.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 7, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Hi Protein Queens!
> I'm about to get under my hooded dryer for my weekly DC . This week the protein originates from the extra helping of EVOO I saturated my strands with OVER my ORS Ghee Butter DC (It's actually their co-wash that doubles as a DC)
> Last weeks Hask protein (hydrolyzed keratin)  DC left my hair a little dry 3 days after wash day & I had to cowash on day 4 to regain a bit of moisture. DC's are a hit or miss....the Hask stuff was a miss for me.



Is Hask Protein a hard protein?  If it is, you must use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards in order to balance the hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 7, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Is Hask Protein a hard protein?  If it is, you must use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards in order to balance the hair.



I think I underestimated the protein content. Now that you've asked that question I have to remember to be mindful of the ingredients and their place in the first 10 listed. Thank you.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 7, 2018)

I added some SAA to my bay leaf tea


----------



## LushLox (Jan 7, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> I think I underestimated the protein content. Now that you've asked that question I have to remember to be mindful of the ingredients and their place in the first 10 listed. Thank you.



Hask is quite a hard protein, Keratin is near the top of the list! 

I'll always use a rich moisture DC if using that.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dcing right now with the CNPF underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm under a hothead.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 7, 2018)

When I need a protein treatment , my hair seems to love ors replenishing pack and ors mayo. I would definitely recommend any of these products.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Hask is quite a hard protein, Keratin is near the top of the list!
> 
> I'll always use a rich moisture DC if using that.


 I need this HASK in my life because my hair LOVES keratin!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

Today I DCed with SSI Repair and Restore mask. Let it sit for an hour with body heat. Rinsed my hair out and it was strong yet soft. Very balanced. I loved the feeling. As I was styling, my hair was drying very soft. 

Still using Joico Reconstructor as my leave in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2018)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Aw man!!  My hair LOVES protein and I REALLY want to do this challenge but I know I'm not going to post consistently.  Have fun Ladies!


Post when you think about it @Bad&Bougee .


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2018)

I did the strand pull test while my hair was wet after I finished dcing with the CNPF underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (which I adore and I just ran out  ). My hair didn't stretch too much as I've noticed in the past.

I pulled and it just broke clean from tension, but I don't think it broke too fast. When I rinsed the CNPF and Joico out, my hair felt very soft and fluffy, so I think my hair is pretty balanced at this time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 8, 2018)

Will you be repurchasing the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm @Froreal3 ?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 8, 2018)

Bountiful7788 said:


> When I need a protein treatment , my hair seems to love ors replenishing pack and ors mayo. I would definitely recommend any of these products.


The ORS mayo is a good one.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jan 8, 2018)

My hair feels so different with Olaplex. I can't really describe it.
I am going to experiment more before I recommend.

I also bought Dudley's DRC 28 for the first time.  Heard about it for years, but never tried it.

I want to compare it to NPR. I hope it's worth the $$$$.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 8, 2018)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> My hair feels so different with Olaplex. I can't really describe it.
> I am going to experiment more before I recommend.
> 
> I also bought Dudley's DRC 28 for the first time.  Heard about it for years, but never tried it.
> ...



I just purchased Olaplex to see what the hype is all about. I hope it is worth the money too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Will you be repurchasing the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm @Froreal3 ?


Yes it’s the bomb.com


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2018)

I finally used Komaza Hair Protein Strengthener. I really liked it but I'm trying to stick with as much products I can find on the ground. With that said, Dudley's DRC 28 is my go to on the ground alternative protein DC for now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I just purchased Olaplex to see what the hype is all about. I hope it is worth the money too.


I was just looking at these today on ebay. I want to try them as well so will be looking into getting a kit sometime in February.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 10, 2018)

Used Joico Leave In Reconstructor underneath my cream.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Used some APB Cupuacu Avocado with added hydrolyzed keratin to moisturize my twists mid week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

Think I will use:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino DC'er


----------



## LushLox (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought a sachet of that Hask protein recently so will use that tomorrow with heat and follow up with a rich moisturising masque.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm giving myself a henna and indigo treatment today so I won't be using anything with protein today since henna is already strengthening to the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

Used Hairveda MoistPRO as a Final R/O.

Did not use HTN this Wash Day.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 13, 2018)

Joining you guys.

Doing an aphogee treatment today and bought silk 18 conditioner from amazon recently.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'm giving myself a henna and indigo treatment today so I won't be using anything with protein today since henna is already strengthening to the hair.


Okay my DC of choice to use after my hendigo treatment is Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC. That DC smells so good . I sure hope my hair likes it. I'm about to wash out my indigo color in about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi queens!
I think I am going to use APB's Not Easily Broken with Colorful Neutral Protein filler underneath. I will continue this until I use it up.
My remaining jar I will use as a rinse out after cowashes.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 13, 2018)

Since I needed a kick of protein and wanted to compare two different DCs, I decided to use the APB Bamboo & Algae Strengthening Mask on the right side and APB Keratin Treatment on the left. Both products have the same consistency and offered great slip; I was able to detangle easily within minutes after application. I let it all sit for a couple of hours and when I rinsed t’weren’t nairn strength to be had. My hair was silky soft, highly moisturized and emollient. There’s some kind of unicorn-y wizardry going on in these DCs. Still, I think these products would be good for someone who is protein sensitive, or who desires a kick of protein that won’t kick back. Given the unexpected results, I’m going to have to try again early next week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay my DC of choice to use after my hendigo treatment is Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC. That DC smells so good . I sure hope my hair likes it. I'm about to wash out my indigo color in about 5 minutes or so.


I added 2 Tbsp of NPF to my DC. I have it on my hair right now and will be washing it out soon.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

PJaye said:


> Since I needed a kick of protein and wanted to compare two different DCs, I decided to use the APB Bamboo & Algae Strengthening Mask on the right side and APB Keratin Treatment on the left. Both products have the same consistency and offered great slip; I was able to detangle easily within minutes after application. I let it all sit for a couple of hours and when I rinsed t’weren’t nairn strength to be had. My hair was silky soft, highly moisturized and emollient. There’s some kind of unicorn-y wizardry going on in these DCs. Still, I think these products would be good for someone who is protein sensitive, or who desires a kick of protein that won’t kick back. Given the unexpected results, I’m going to have to try again early next week.


Nice review @PJaye. Update us next week with your findings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2018)

@PJaye
Agree w/ @Aggie  Please come back & update.  I was interested in the Keratin one (for a skronger Protein).

Right now for me re: Handmade's nothing can touch  HV's Methi Step1, Claudie's and/or Sarenzo's Quinoa Protein DC'er.  Those are my "go-to's" from the Handmade's for super strength or what I consider Heavier Protein Rx's (for my hair).


----------



## PJaye (Jan 13, 2018)

@Aggie and @IDareT'sHair, I apologize for the misunderstanding.  What I meant is that I was going to try again for a kick of protein.  I won't be using those DCs again unless I need a punch of moisture.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 13, 2018)

Hair (type, length, porosity, density)
4a, Shoulder length, high porosity, med density

What kind of proteins will you be using?
Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, and Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein 

What products containing protein will you be using?
Komaza care, Annabelle's Keratin Treatment, Claudie's Renew 

How often will you use it?
I plan to use protein every 3 out of 4 wash days.

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?
I trying this out...my hair seems to like it so far.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay my DC of choice to use after my hendigo treatment is Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC. That DC smells so good . I sure hope my hair likes it. I'm about to wash out my indigo color in about 5 minutes or so.





Aggie said:


> I added 2 Tbsp of NPF to my DC. I have it on my hair right now and will be washing it out soon.



Now I have to be honest - after rinsing out the Rose Clay DC with NPF and my DIY AyurShea mix all mixed in, I was surprised at how soft and detangled my hair felt, especially after washing out henna and indigo. It just don't make no sense how soft and light and easy to style it was. 

Plus I noticed that for a very long time, my hair just held on to moisture afterwards. I mean it took hours to dry and believe me - that never ever happens to me. I think I will have to try this one again.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 14, 2018)

This week I used Inahsi’s Mango Hemp Restorative Mask for a DC. I couldn’t tell if it’s strengthing enough for me . My hair actually felt coated but I think that’s due to a clay wash I did first not washing all the way out. I might try  it again later this week when I wash my hair to prep for Marley twists.  I had been getting my protein from DC’S but I’ll switch to sprays once I have my twists in. Currently I only have Apogee Green Tea but I’ll look into others .


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 14, 2018)

This weeks DC features *Sally's ION Repair*. Sally's has alot of treatments so i'll say this one is in the grey bottle.  The protein comes from hydrolyzed keratin which is 7th on the list of ingredients. I've used this before with great results. Off to fulfill my 1hr DC commitment to my hair!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 14, 2018)

I applied Komaza care Protein Treatment on my hair and used a plastic cap under a dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2018)

DCed with APB Not Easily Broken DC on top of Colorful Neutral Protein Filler
I will be using Joico Reconstructor Leave In as my leave in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2018)

PJaye said:


> Since I needed a kick of protein and wanted to compare two different DCs, I decided to use the APB Bamboo & Algae Strengthening Mask on the right side and APB Keratin Treatment on the left. Both products have the same consistency and offered great slip; I was able to detangle easily within minutes after application. I let it all sit for a couple of hours and when I rinsed t’weren’t nairn strength to be had. My hair was silky soft, highly moisturized and emollient. There’s some kind of unicorn-y wizardry going on in these DCs. Still, I think these products would be good for someone who is protein sensitive, or who desires a kick of protein that won’t kick back. Given the unexpected results, I’m going to have to try again early next week.


I love that Bamboo and Algae DC. This one is very balancing for me. The Keratin one is definitely on my list to purchase in the future, meaning it will probably be balancing for me also. Thanks for this review @PJaye .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2018)

Based on my hair's needs, consistent light to medium proteins are helping instead of hard core proteins every so often. When I use medium to light proteins in my DCs, i never have to follow up with a moisturizing DC. There are different routes to achieve balanced strands I see.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jan 15, 2018)

Dudley's DRC 28  kicked NPF's butt.

It's way more concentrated. I sprayed it on my hair and my hair waved/curled up from root to end. 

My hair adores protein and there is no protein treatment too strong for it. I left it on for about 30 minutes with body heat.

I then deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and applied Olaplex for about 3 hours or so.

I am currently wearing cornrows under wigs for 2 weeks at a time. After this set, I'm going to give my final thoughts on Olaplex.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 15, 2018)

My hair feels great after it's dose of protein at the weekend. The consistency is really helping me regain strength.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 17, 2018)

I ended up rewashing my hair yesterday in preparation for getting marley twists. I ended up using SSI Okra Reconstructor. This is a new addition for the year and I'm impressed with how strong and soft my hair feels. Unfortunately the snow forced me to cancel my hair appointment but at least my hair is washed  for the next week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 17, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I ended up rewashing my hair yesterday in preparation for getting marley twists. I ended up using SSI Okra Reconstructor. This is a new addition for the year and I'm impressed with how strong and soft my hair feels. Unfortunately the snow forced me to cancel my hair appointment but at least my hair is washed  for the next week.


I love that stuff. I had strayed away from it but I recently purchased it again as it will be a permanent part of my protein arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2018)

I'll be doing a Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment this weekend.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 17, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love that stuff. I had strayed away from it but I recently purchased it again as it will be a permanent part of my protein arsenal.



It’s good and I agree it a keeper . It has me wanting to try some of her others . I have the Pomegranate Pear but haven’t tried it yet and I would like to try the Restore & Repair Mask .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 17, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> It’s good and I agree it a keeper . It has me wanting to try some of her others . I have the Pomegranate Pear but haven’t tried it yet and I would like to try the Restore & Repair Mask .


I have the Pomegranate and Pear also but have not tried it yet. I have been using the Restore and Repair mask, it is very balancing for my hair. It dries softly and upon rinsing, my hair feels soft yet strong. I don't think I used heat either, just body heat.
I may try it with heat next time but SSI conditioners usually work well for me with just body heat.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 17, 2018)

I really enjoy Chi's Keratin Silk Infusion as a layer before my Oyin Hair Dew and Shea mix.  The cuticles seem to instantly close when I use it and the slip it creates is awesome.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 17, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I really enjoy Chi's Keratin Silk Infusion as a layer before my Oyin Hair Dew and Shea mix.  The cuticles seem to instantly close when I use it and the slip it creates is awesome.


I used the CHI for a roller set a while back and my hair came out smooth and bouncy. Good stuff!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 18, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have the Pomegranate and Pear also but have not tried it yet. I have been using the Restore and Repair mask, it is very balancing for my hair. It dries softly and upon rinsing, my hair feels soft yet strong. I don't think I used heat either, just body heat.
> I may try it with heat next time but SSI conditioners usually work well for me with just body heat.



Your review has convinced me. I’ll add it to my list the next time I order .


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2018)

Since I didn't get much protein during my wash day, I did a spontaneous cowashed with Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner on Tuesday.  I let it sit for no more than 15 minutes while I detangled and pranced around the bathroom doing nothing.   Upon rinsing, my hair was moisturized with a bit of strength to it.  However, I'm going to need a bigger kick if I want to keep things on the right path.  I think I'll pull out my heavy hitter, Lace Brahmi, on Saturday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 18, 2018)

PJaye said:


> Since I didn't get much protein during my wash day, I did a spontaneous cowashed with Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner on Tuesday.  I let it sit for no more than 15 minutes while I detangled and *pranced around the bathroom doing nothing*.   Upon rinsing, my hair was moisturized with a bit of strength to it.  However, I'm going to need a bigger kick if I want to keep things on the right path.  I think I'll pull out my heavy hitter, Lace Brahmi, on Saturday.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jan 18, 2018)

I think buying pure proteins from Making Cosmetics could replace Dudley's. What do you ladies think?

https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Keratin-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_924.html

https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Wheat-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_48.html


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>



Well, it's true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2018)

Sarenzo's:   Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 20, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Keratin Protein Treatment for 30 minutes under a hood dryer.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 20, 2018)

Today, I DC'ed with Lace Brahmi and was rewarded with the strength I was needed.  I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2018)

PJaye said:


> Today, I DC'ed with Lace Brahmi and was rewarded with the strength I was needed.  *I love this stuff.*


@PJaye
Me Too!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 20, 2018)

Today I purchased the Redken Anti-Snap leave in. I have heard great things about it. I want another option to the Joico.
I will start using it next month.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2018)

I hendigo'ed my hair today but since this is strengthening, I didn't use anything else. I used Zenia henna as a test run but it did not impress me at all since there was virually no color deposit, so back to Jamila henna. I have half a jar left so I will just dump it. I simply can't waste 3 hours trying to color with a product meant for coloring but doesn't color my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Today I purchased *the Redken Anti-Snap leave in*. I have heard great things about it. I want another option to the Joico.
> I will start using it next month.


I do need to replenish my stash with this leave-in. I miss it so much.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2018)

Destiny9109 said:


> I think buying pure proteins from Making Cosmetics could replace Dudley's. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Keratin-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_924.html
> 
> https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Wheat-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_48.html


Wow those prices are high!!!!  Nah son, I'ma pass since I get Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment at a really good price from the Dudley's vendor here in the Bahamas


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2018)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> *Dudley's DRC 28  kicked NPF's butt.*
> 
> *It's way more concentrated. I sprayed it on my hair and my hair waved/curled up from root to end. *
> 
> ...



I have both and I have to agree with @ bolded .


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have the Pomegranate and Pear also but have not tried it yet. I have been using the Restore and Repair mask, it is very balancing for my hair. It dries softly and upon rinsing, my hair feels soft yet strong. I don't think I used heat either, just body heat.
> I may try it with heat next time but SSI conditioners usually work well for me with just body heat.


+1  Agreed


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 21, 2018)

Today's DC is a mashup of what's left of my Sally's ION Repair and the dregs of my  ORS Ghee Butter co-wash which does double duty as a DC.  I'll be under the dryer for an hour. Cheers and Happy Sunday Ladies of LHCF!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 21, 2018)

DCing now with SSI Restore and Repair mask
Will use Joico Reconstructor Leave In as my leave in


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi queens!
> I think I am going to use APB's Not Easily Broken with Colorful Neutral Protein filler underneath. I will continue this until I use it up.
> My remaining jar I will use as a rinse out after cowashes.


I used it underneath the Colorful since I ran out of the Joico. It seems to be so moisturizing that it cancels out the Colorful a bit. Are you not gonna purchase it after this?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2018)

I used APB Cupuacu Avocado to remoisturize my twists. I have it with added hydrolyzed keratin in it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I used it underneath the Colorful since I ran out of the Joico. It seems to be so moisturizing that it cancels out the Colorful a bit. Are you not gonna purchase it after this?


Nah I am not going to repurchase. I did add a bit of Colorful to a Refresher Spray and have been getting pretty good results. I just spray a little on after I cowash and before I twist my hair underneath the Marula Hemp Hair Cream.
The SSI Restore and Repair mask is BAE right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Nah I am not going to repurchase. I did add a bit of Colorful to a Refresher Spray and have been getting pretty good results. I just spray a little on after I cowash and before I twist my hair underneath the Marula Hemp Hair Cream.
> The SSI Restore and Repair mask is BAE right now.


Your hair needs a slightly more protein to be balanced. Moisturizing conditioners with no protein in them are almost pointless (unless you're doing like Aphogee 2 Step or something). I've been getting good results from the Cupuacu Avocado with hydrolyzed keratin. Seems like it makes the moisturizing properties of the conditioner even better. It's good to know what works and keep it simple.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado w/hydrolyzed keratin to remoisturize my twists.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 25, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Your hair needs a slightly more protein to be balanced. Moisturizing conditioners with no protein in them are almost pointless (unless you're doing like Aphogee 2 Step or something). I've been getting good results from the Cupuacu Avocado with hydrolyzed keratin. Seems like it makes the moisturizing properties of the conditioner even better. It's good to know what works and keep it simple.


I totally agree!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2018)

This wash day will use:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## Summerof93 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
*4a armpit length, medium to high density, normal, high on the ends of hair.*
*What kind of proteins will you be using? hard protein and maybe a reconstructor*
*What products containing protein will you be using? ion protein treatment and ion reconstructor, I might try aphogee.*
*How often will you use it? once a month or every two month depending on how my hair feels.*
*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*
*Less breakage, hair hold on to moisture better and longer.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

Used:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor over DIY Rice Water Rinse


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 27, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I have both and I have to agree with @ bolded .



Man, now you make me want to get some DRC.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Man, now you make me want to get some DRC.


It's a great investment you won't regret. Use once every 6-8 weeks and your hair will be so happy. I will also be getting me some Olaplex to rebuild the bonds of my hair and protect it from breakage during my demi color treatments.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

I forgot to post about last weeks mishap:

I used Olaplex for the first time. I just thought I knew what I was doing, so I didn’t read the directions thoroughly.

You are supposed to use Olaplex on unwashed hair, I used it on freshly clarified hair…

It left my hair hard and tangled. I made it worse by using Obia Babassu DC, thinking it would add moisture…lies. It has taken me a week to add moisture to my hair.

My hair is still strong, so Olaplex did serve its purpose. If you follow the directions, you should be able to use the product weekly. If you make the mistake I did, which I plan to do again, I would use the product monthly.

I think the other major mistake I made was not washing my hair in braids. I will not make that mistake again.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 27, 2018)

I used Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner.  It is considered a "Balanced" Conditioner providing both moisture & protein.  The ingredients are:  Distilled water, btms, natural peppermint oil, almond oil, castor oil, hydrolized protein, silk protein


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I forgot to post about last weeks mishap:
> 
> I used Olaplex for the first time. I just thought I knew what I was doing, so I didn’t read the directions thoroughly.
> 
> ...


I read all those instructions prior to even thinking about buying Olaplex. I had to be sure it's what I want before taking the plunge since that stuff is NOT cheap .


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I read all those instructions prior to even thinking about buying Olaplex. I had to be sure it's what I want before taking the plunge since that stuff is NOT cheap .



It is not cheap, but so many people raved about, my PJism got the best of me.  I'm not saying the product is bad.  It's great, but there are some repercussions if you use it improperly.  I think the repercussion I had worked out in the end.  I did not lose any hair, I just had a tough time adding moisture back.  I should not have used two new products (Olaplex and Obia).  I should have used a tried and true moisturizing DC after.  Once I did that a day later, my hair felt better.  This weekend I plan to cowash and steam my hair, which should bring me to my preferred optimum moisture level.

Using this product once a month versus weekly assists with the cost effectiveness.  I will finish the bottle.  If my hair doesn't feel miraculous after multiple uses, I will go to back Aphogee 2-step.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

keranikki said:


> It is not cheap, but so many people raved about, my PJism got the best of me.  I'm not saying the product is bad.  It's great, but there are some repercussions if you use it improperly.  I think the repercussion I had worked out in the end.  I did not lose any hair, I just had a tough time adding moisture back.  I should not have used two new products (Olaplex and Obia).  I should have used a tried and true moisturizing DC after.  Once I did that a day later, my hair felt better.  This weekend I plan to cowash and steam my hair, which should bring me to my preferred optimum moisture level.
> 
> Using this product once a month versus weekly assists with the cost effectiveness.  I will finish the bottle.  If my hair doesn't feel miraculous after multiple uses, I will go to back Aphogee 2-step.


You do know that Olaplex is not a conditioner or a treatment right? It just connects the bonds of the cuticles broken by chemicals. The Olaplex company made it very clear to always give your hair a treatment after using Olaplex, whether it's for moisture or strength. It does and will not replace any of your treatments, it simply enhances them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@keranikki

Thanks for the tips!  If I ever decide to purchase this, I'll hafta' refer back to your tips.

Have you checked into "Weekend Hair Plans yet?"  I know you like that thread to keep you in check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@Aggie 
Are you just buying #3 or are you buying/using the entire system?

@keranikki 
Which one are you using?  Or are you using the whole system?

If I buy it, I was just going to get #3.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you just buying #3 or are you buying/using the entire system?
> 
> @keranikki
> ...



I'm using #3.  I haven't found a way to purchase the whole system, but I don't think I need it.  For now, I think #3 is enough, if I use it my way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@keranikki
If I buy it, I was just going to buy/use #3 as well.

Thanks Girl.

ETA:  How many treatments do you think you can get with 3.3 oz's?


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @keranikki
> If I buy it, I was just going to buy/use #3 as well.
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> ...



My hair is SL, so I think I can get 2-3 more uses out that bottle, for a total of 3-4 treatments per bottle.  I think I used roughly 3/4 of an ounce of product for my length.

I want to finish the bottle to see if there is a noticeable difference between the results from Olaplex and Aphogee 2-step.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2018)

@keranikki 
Interesting.  Is it runny?  Thick/Thin?  How's it smell?


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

It is of a medium consistency, like a light cream, and white in color.  It spreads very easily.  The smell is clean and not chemical like Aphogee.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you just buying #3 or are you buying/using the entire system?
> 
> @keranikki
> ...


I intend to buy and use the entire system. I have demi color breakage so I will need all of it. Plus I'm texlaxing my hair every 4-6 months. I will purchase maybe 6 of the #3 in the beginning and get the other 6 a couple months later.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 27, 2018)

This week my hair felt dry so I used Alikay Honey and Sage DC which does have some protein ( silk amino acids)  in it. However, its a more moisturizing DC.  My hair feels much more balanced now, I used Soultanicals Master Hair Cleanse and I think it dried out my hair .  I intend to continue to use a light protein DC but if I use the Soultanicals I'll use a moisturizing DC.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 27, 2018)

Mixed The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian conditioner with NPF, silk amino acids and JBCO.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 28, 2018)

Today, I used SSI Repair & Restore Mask.  This product has the same very thin, creamy consistency as their Coco Cream LI.  Still, it applied easily and silkily; it also gave the impression that it would have phenomenal slip.  Upon rinsing, my hair was soft and moisturized, but not strengthened.


----------



## SheWalks (Jan 29, 2018)

Destiny9109 said:


> I think buying pure proteins from Making Cosmetics could replace Dudley's. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Keratin-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_924.html
> 
> https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Wheat-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_48.html


Buying pure proteins is definitely cheaper than buying protein treatments. I buy mines and leave it in, I use half an oz of protein on wash day and leave it in. 1lb lasts me months and I use it every week. If you use protein on a regular basis it's more economical to buy it pure. I recommend getting the hydrolyzed keratin from making cosmetics. You get double for the same price and they have coupons. Check their facebook . http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/2307/hydrolyzed-keratin-protein


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2018)

I bought 2 bottles of Redken Extreme Anti-Snap leave in conditioners. I ran out a while back and finally replenished it.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 1, 2018)

Mixed some neutral protein filler with castor oil and smoothed it over the top of my bun and the braided ends of my hair tucked away.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 1, 2018)

Used APB Refresher Spray mixed with some Colorful Protein Neutral Filler. This is turning out to be a nice balancing combination.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Used CNPF underneath APB Not Easily Broken DC a few days ago.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used APB Refresher Spray mixed with some Colorful Protein Neutral Filler. This is turning out to be a nice balancing combination.


How much NPF are you adding to your refresher spray @NaturallyATLPCH? For example, 5%, 10%?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2018)

SheWalks said:


> Buying pure proteins is definitely cheaper than buying protein treatments. I buy mines and leave it in, I use half an oz of protein on wash day and leave it in. 1lb lasts me months and I use it every week. If you use protein on a regular basis it's more economical to buy it pure. I recommend getting the hydrolyzed keratin from making cosmetics. You get double for the same price and they have coupons. Check their facebook . http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/2307/hydrolyzed-keratin-protein



I shop at essential wholesale but never even looked at this protein - looks like I have to broaden my shopping experience on there. I bought clays and activated charcoal from there and love them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?


I use it weekly under my dc and rinse it out. I use a moisturizer with keratin once during the week to remoisturize. Keeps breakage and shedding to a minimal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I use it weekly under my dc and rinse it out. I use a moisturizer with keratin once during the week to remoisturize. Keeps breakage and shedding to a minimal.


Is your hair extremely porous, or mushy?


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Feb 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?



I'm naturally highly porous with fine hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2018)

Will use:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair which is more of a perfect Balance of Protein & Moisture


----------



## PJaye (Feb 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?



I use a steady dose of protein-laden DCs because it helps to keep my fine, tangle-prone hair strengthened and balanced.  Since I've been dosing with protein, I've had no breakage, shedding or detangling issues.  My hair has been thriving.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?


When I regularly use protein the reduction in shedding and breakage is significant.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2018)

Deep Conditioning today with Kerastase Cristaliste Perfecting Masque with Neutral Protein Filler, HV Methi Sativa Tea and Ayur-Shea Mix. This mix feels so wonderful on my hair. I was trying to use up the Cristaliste Masque and the remainder of my ayur-shea mix I had a few weeks now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> How much NPF are you adding to your refresher spray @NaturallyATLPCH? For example, 5%, 10%?


Hmmmmm @Aggie I'm not sure but I would say about 10%?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 3, 2018)

PJaye said:


> I use a steady dose of protein-laden DCs because it helps to keep my fine, tangle-prone hair strengthened and balanced.  Since I've been dosing with protein, I've had no breakage, shedding or detangling issues.  My hair has been thriving.


This. All of this for me also @shortdub78 . When you have fine strands, tbe strength of protein helps to strengthen them since they are already fragile. My fine strands combined with a kinky curl pattern is a double recipe for breakage and breaking hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2018)

Used Cathy Howse UBH today which is one of my HG's.  Love this stuff!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmmm @Aggie I'm not sure but I would say about 10%?


Okay great. I used about 5% this morning in my mix and my hair turned out fine. I guess I could still use 10% of it next DC day.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Deep Conditioning today with Kerastase Cristaliste Perfecting Masque with Neutral Protein Filler, HV Methi Sativa Tea and Ayur-Shea Mix. This mix feels so wonderful on my hair. I was trying to use up the Cristaliste Masque and the remainder of my ayur-shea mix I had a few weeks now.


This mix is a hit. I will use another DC with it next wash day. The ayur-shea mix is extremely softening to my strands but the NPF balances it .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay great. I used about 5% this morning in my mix and my hair turned out fine. I guess I could still use 10% of it next DC day.


Yes, it is not a whole lot. Hair is still relatively managable.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This. All of this for me also @shortdub78 . When you have fine strands, tbe strength of protein helps to strengthen them since they are already fragile. My fine strands combined with a kinky curl pattern is a double recipe for breakage and breaking hair.


I have fine hair too, so I understand. Thanks ladies for your input.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Feb 3, 2018)

What protein treatment do you ladies think is comparable to Komaza Protein Strengthener? I’m trying to make sure I can find an alternative just in case. Thank you!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> Is your hair extremely porous, or mushy?


It's fine and does better with regular protein. I'm not protein sensitive at all.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 4, 2018)

trueheartofgold said:


> What protein treatment do you ladies think is comparable to Komaza Protein Strengthener? I’m trying to make sure I can find an alternative just in case. Thank you!



IMO, nothing.  Given its consistency, ingredients and the way it behaves, it truly is in a class by itself.  You might need to start hoarding just in case.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Feb 4, 2018)

PJaye said:


> IMO, nothing.  Given its consistency, ingredients and the way it behaves, it truly is in a class by itself.  You might need to start hoarding just in case.



Thank you! I think I may do so...just in case!


----------



## PJaye (Feb 4, 2018)

trueheartofgold said:


> Thank you! I think I may do so...just in case!



You're quite welcome.  Be sure to do it with a straight face and unapologetic attitude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm glad I've never tried the Komaza Protein DC'er (and if I have it was when they 1st launched and I no longer remember it)

They had "several" things I loved when they 1st launched that later became "discontinued" and that's when I lost interest in the line.

The one and only thing I continued to buy, they were off & on about listing it, so I gave up.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 4, 2018)

Today, I did a full protein treatment using the Aphogee 2-Step (I even blended it into a frothy consistency for easier application).  Upon rinsing, my hair felt fabulous; and I had less than average shedding and a scant amount of breakage (three hairs...three).  I love it!  I DC'ed with NG Herbal, which gave me silky soft and moisturized hair.  I'm going to try and keep this goody goodness going by using balancing DCs over the next few weeks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 4, 2018)

Dcing now with SSI Restore and Repair Mask


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Y'all are talking me into purchasing the Komaza Protein DC.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2018)

I only want to get me some Aphogee 2 step to get that frothy mix on


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 4, 2018)

My hair loves protein!!

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density):* 4b, 17-18 inches, normal high porosity, medium 
*What kind of proteins will you be using? *Egg, keratin, silk
*What products containing protein will you be using? *Homemade hair mayo pre-poo, Aphogee two minute, CHI Silk infusion leave-in, CHI Keratin Mist
*How often will you use it? *Every two weeks
*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? *Hair is stronger and more resilient


----------



## PJaye (Feb 9, 2018)

Today, I DC'ed with ORS Hair Mayo for 45 minutes with heat because I wanted a quick in and out session.  After rinsing, my hair was soft and moist with a snag of strength.  I also had minimal shedding and barely any breakage ( couple of hairs).  I'm really enjoying this new hair change that loves protein.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 9, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?


I use protein in my conditioner every two weeks which is every wash day. I put some keratin and wheat protein.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 9, 2018)

@shortdub78 Oh! You asked why! I can't read lol. 

I use protein only for precautionary measures lol. My hair is just so moisturized all the time i just do it to keep a balance.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @shortdub78 Oh! You asked why! I can't read lol.
> 
> I use protein only for precautionary measures lol. My hair is just so moisturized all the time i just do it to keep a balance.


I figured that was your reason! Good to keep the balance!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 10, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?



Protein helps fine hair stay strong and helps to fill in those missing segments in the shaft of the hair.

Here is one of my favorite articles about how protein helps your hair: http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-about-protein.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment under dryer


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 10, 2018)

Think I'm going to use Aphogee Step 1 on wash day tomorrow.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 11, 2018)

DC ing with Sally's ION Repair under the dryer for an hr right now.  So far so good with weekly doses of moderate protein treatments. It's my intention to use the hard stuff (or what is hard for MY hair) once every 4-6 weeks. ...maybe next week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 11, 2018)

Did Aphogee Step 1. For some reaon this time around, the smell was not strong at all. It was present but I didn't gag. Doing a moisture DC under the dryer with APB's Peach Hibiscus DC for 30 minutes.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm currently wearing marley twists so I haven't been able to deep condition with any protein. I do try to use a leave-in with protein once a week. I'm currently alternating between Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea and Alikay Lemongrass. I have also been using xcel-21 on my scalp and realized it has protein in it ( Hydrolyzed Keratin and Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein ) so I might try using on my length.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2018)

Today I mixed some Hairveda Methi Tea (protein) and NG Rose Clay (moisturizing) DC with some Shea Butter to use on the weekend. I really need to henna my hair this weekend as well so lots of protein coming up in a few days


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (balancer)


----------



## keranikki (Feb 17, 2018)

I used Olaplex, the proper way this time, I was not impressed.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I used Olaplex, the proper way this time, *I was not impressed*.



Explain the bolded @keranikki. What was your experience like and how did your hair feel once you were done? Did you do the entire 3 steps or just one? If one step, which step was that? Thanks


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 17, 2018)

Used Komaza care as my protein treatment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2018)

Thursday I used Redken's Anti-Snap leave in. At first I was like, hmmm, the application is not so cool but it made my hair so soft during styling. Plus I like that the smell is light and does not clash with the hair creams I use.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 18, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Explain the bolded @keranikki. What was your experience like and how did your hair feel once you were done? Did you do the entire 3 steps or just one? If one step, which step was that? Thanks



I used step #3 in the Olaplex system. The first time I used it, I used it incorrectly. You are supposed to put it on unwashed hair, but I used it after I shampooed. When done this way, it felt like I did a hard protein treatment. 
This time I followed the directions and my hair didn’t feel any different. My hair felt like I just wet it after a week of soaking in Shea butter; which in actuality my hair was soaking in Shea butter all week. My hair did not feel stronger at all. 
Next week I’ll try it the other way again, except I will not clarify.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I used step #3 in the Olaplex system. The first time I used it, I used it incorrectly. You are supposed to put it on unwashed hair, but I used it after I shampooed. When done this way, it felt like I did a hard protein treatment.
> This time I followed the directions and my hair didn’t feel any different. My hair felt like I just wet it after a week of soaking in Shea butter; which in actuality my hair was soaking in Shea butter all week. My hair did not feel stronger at all.
> Next week I’ll try it the other way again, except I will not clarify.


Okay thanks for the explanation.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 18, 2018)

I tried Komaza Protein DC yesterday.

They need a bigger bottle of that product.  Just putting that out into the universe.  I will buy it.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 18, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I used step #3 in the Olaplex system. The first time I used it, I used it incorrectly. You are supposed to put it on unwashed hair, but I used it after I shampooed. When done this way, it felt like I did a hard protein treatment.
> This time I followed the directions and my hair didn’t feel any different. My hair felt like I just wet it after a week of soaking in Shea butter; which in actuality my hair was soaking in Shea butter all week. My hair did not feel stronger at all.
> Next week I’ll try it the other way again, except I will not clarify.



But it's not a protein treatment, it's a chemical treatment. I dont think you should expect it to make your hair feel stronger based on what the creators said.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 18, 2018)

imaginary said:


> But it's not a protein treatment, it's a chemical treatment. I dont think you should expect it to make your hair feel stronger based on what the creators said.



Ohhhhhh, that explains a bit, lol. I guess I will go back to using Aphogee as my protein. I will keep the rest of my Olaplex for my next color treatment in April/May.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2018)

Used CNPF two days ago underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 20, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question? Why do you ladies use so much protein?


 
I have fine strands that need the extra protein, to help my hair stay strong and to hold onto moisture longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 20, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> I have fine strands that need the extra protein, to help my hair stay strong and to hold onto moisture longer.


Thanks!  Do you use a lot of moisture? Is your hair very dense?


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 20, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks!  Do you use a lot of moisture? Is your hair very dense?



I wash my hair once every two weeks.  My hair normally stays moist up to 7 days after washing and DC'ing (I also baggy nightly).  During week two I replenish my hair by using a spray moisturizer and sealing with oil/grease nightly and baggying.  I wouldn't say I use a lot of moisture, however I think that since my hair is normally in twist and since I baggy nightly, I've created an environment where my hair can stay moisturized without frequent washing and DC'ing. I would say I have normal/medium density hair. 

Finding that balance with fine kinky hair can be hard.  But, I've noticed the more protein I use on wash day the better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 21, 2018)

I used APB Bamboo Strengthening mask. Very balancing for my hair.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 21, 2018)

Today, I used a good stand-by that never fails - Silicon Mix Pearl.  I received soft, moisturized and balanced hair for my efforts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2018)

This weekend will probably use:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (under dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2018)

I'll be using Hairveda Methi Sativa Tea Conditioner (for strength) mixed in with NG Rose Clay Deep Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2018)

Under the Dryer now with:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 24, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo .


----------



## keranikki (Feb 25, 2018)

I will use Aphogee 2-step today. My hair is overdue.

Edit 1: Protein treatment completed. My hair, especially my ends, feel so much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2018)

Nichelle_jb said:


> *I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment.*


@Nichelle_jb 
I bought this yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2018)

So I picked up:
APB Keratin
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor

For this Challenge

In my Stash:
APB's Not Easily Broken
APB's Bamboo & Algae
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein
Claudie's Protein Renew, Claudie's Reconstructor
Hairveda's Methi-Set 
Curl Junkie Repair Me, Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus
Curl Junkie Strengthening
L'anza Reconstructor
Nex.xus Emergencee
SSI's Fortifying, Okra Winfrey
Creme & Coco's Spun Sugar
Cathy Howse UBH (Balancer)

So, I have a few Protein Conditioners/DC'ers to work with.  I know I am missing a few too.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 25, 2018)

Okay, I’ve been lurking the thread for aminute but I know this is what my hair likes so I’m just gonna hop on in. 

Hair (type, length, porosity, density)
_4ab, high porosity, medium density, shoulder length_

What kind of proteins will you be using?
_Whatever hydrolyzed proteins I can get my hands on. Most likely: keratin, wheat, soy. If henna counts, then henna too. _

What products containing protein will you be using?
_Aphogee 2-minute, Aphogee pro-v leave in, Green Beauty Real Protein Treatment, Redken Anti-Snap, Mielle Organics Babassu Mint dc, Colorful, 1 bottle of Aubrey GPB, & hydrolyzed wheat protein from Making Cosmetics. I’m unclear on the efficacy of the protein in Deva Curl no-poos but I have that to use up.  _

How often will you use it?
_Weekly wash day, possibly in between for moisturizing and resealing. _

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?
_Looking at my stash, I had a few things in there already that I was using but my inconsistency makes it hard to pinpoint any results. 
I like how my hair felt after my first henna treatment in December, the Mielle Organics dc makes my hair feel wonderful and I had a brief flirt with CNP but I haven’t been consistent with anything. 

My goal is to strengthen my hair & have the added accountability of joining a group to help increase my consistent use of beneficial products & practices. _


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 25, 2018)

Today is wash day:
1-Aussie MoistShampoo- my hair needs a good, deep cleaning
2- DevaCurl Decadence conditioner w/CNP added & 10minutes under hot cap
3- oil rinse (new to my regimen)
4- Oyin Hair Dew 
5- twist and clip ala Kimmaytube and Shea on my ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 25, 2018)

Today I used Redken's Anti-Snap leave in for my protein punch


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo .


Repeated this same regimen tonight. My hair is still surprisingly soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2018)

Ti.gi Dum.b Blonde Reconstructor is another one I will be using during this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo .


Another Repeat tonight. I really love this combination. It is working so well on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2018)

Waiting on:
APB Keratin DC'er (Amber Romance)
Jo.ico K-Pak


----------



## PJaye (Mar 1, 2018)

Today, on a whim, I reached for the ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  I forgot how good this stuff is - the slip and how well it balances my hair.  It's an oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2018)

Tomorrow will use:
Hydratherma Naturals Silk Amino Protein DC'er (under Dryer)


----------



## imaginary (Mar 3, 2018)

Restocked on aphogee provitamin leave-in. My hair always responds well to this.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2018)

I used up the last bit of my diy henna tea rinse on my hair last night, no chasers. My hair was super strong today so I had to finally immerse it in SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream and Shea butter to seal. It feels a lot better tonight .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Today I used Redken's Anti-Snap leave in for my protein punch


Oooh I just remember I have 2 bottles of this in my stash. Maybe I should use that until I make another batch of henna tea.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 6, 2018)

I took my marley twist down yesterday and wash today. I knew I wanted to do a protein treatment and my hair felt soft when I took it down. It's been about two months since I did a strong protein treatment( aphogee step 1) and thought I should do something strong again since I'm still recovering from some heat damage. However after I washed my hair felt a little dry so I chose ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I think I'll continue to use more balancing protein conditioners and see how my hair works.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 9, 2018)

I used Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2018)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (under dryer)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 10, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Oooh I just remember I have 2 bottles of this in my stash. Maybe I should use that until I make another batch of henna tea.


Yes this stuff surprised me. Going on I was like, what is this doing, no slip, it just went on. But as I styled my hair, my sections got softer and more pliable.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 10, 2018)

Not sure which DC I will use tomorrow, maybe I will use the SSI Restore Mask.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 10, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I took my marley twist down yesterday and wash today. I knew I wanted to do a protein treatment and my hair felt soft when I took it down. It's been about two months since I did a strong protein treatment( aphogee step 1) and thought I should do something strong again since I'm still recovering from some heat damage. However after I washed my hair felt a little dry so I chose ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I think I'll continue to use more balancing protein conditioners and see how my hair works.


Balancing protein conditioners have been working well for my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 11, 2018)

After a short hiatus I'm back on my protein grind. Over the past few weeks I've  been experiencing breakage and shedding like I just had a baby! I need a hard protein treatment but I used Hask Keratin Protein mask today...cause that' s what I had available in my stash. 
I swear I heard my hair sigh in relief after my hour long DC under the dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 11, 2018)

I had a tad bit of NEB conditioner so I will be mixing it with APB Bamboo and Algae strengthening mask to use it up.
I will use SSI Restore and Repair mask next wash day.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 11, 2018)

Yesterday, I used Lace Brahmi DC.  It left my hair strong, moisturized and emollient.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2018)

I conditioned yesterday with a mixture of Purelogy Essential Repair Restorative Hair Masque and Framesi Color Moisture Conditioner -* protein and moisture in one. *I had very little time on my hands so I had to combine them - left my hair amazingly soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2018)

Will use: Cathy Howse UBH this weekend (Balancer of Protein & Moisture)


----------



## LushLox (Mar 22, 2018)

Hairfinity Amino Masque is the bomb.com !

Best protein that I've used in a long time!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 24, 2018)

I used Komaza care protein treatment with a over head dryer.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 24, 2018)

Just bought a bottle of Dudley's drc 28 (ouch my pockets) and may end up using it tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Running out of my APB keratin conditioner, so I need to get more hopefully next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2018)

Used Cathy Howse UBH DC'er (Balancer) yesterday. A perfect blend of Protein & Moisture.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 25, 2018)

Will be using SSI Restore and Repair Mask today.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok so I used the Dudley's drc 28 for 20 mins under a shower cap and holy cow is my hair soft. Listen. I love aphogee but I hate that I have to dry it unto my hair.

After 20 mins my hair felt stronger but more importantly - softer. I didn't even deep condition, just did a quick rinse out with HEHH. And then I even blowdried my hair and. It. Stayed. Soft.

I'm excited to use this again in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (under dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Ok so* I used the Dudley's drc 28* for 20 mins under a shower cap and holy cow is my hair soft. Listen. I love aphogee but I hate that I have to dry it unto my hair.
> 
> After 20 mins my hair felt stronger but more importantly - softer. I didn't even deep condition, just did a quick rinse out with HEHH. And then I even blowdried my hair and. It. Stayed. Soft.
> 
> I'm excited to use this again in the future.



The bolded is by far my favorite hardcore protein treatment to date. It will stay in my protein rotation for as long as I can find it for sure .


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Ok so I used the Dudley's drc 28 for 20 mins under a shower cap and holy cow is my hair soft. Listen. I love aphogee but I hate that I have to dry it unto my hair.
> 
> After 20 mins my hair felt stronger but more importantly - softer. I didn't even deep condition, just did a quick rinse out with HEHH. And then I even blowdried my hair and. It. Stayed. Soft.
> 
> I'm excited to use this again in the future.





Aggie said:


> The bolded is by far my favorite hardcore protein treatment to date. It will stay in my protein rotation for as long as I can find it for sure .


Now yall are making me want to try...How often to you use this? How does it compare to the Komaza PT or Colorful Neutral Protein (which is just hydrolyzed keratin).


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Now yall are making me want to try...How often to you use this? How does it compare to the Komaza PT or Colorful Neutral Protein (which is just hydrolyzed keratin).


I have never used Komaza Care Protein and the CNP is mild in comparison to Dudley's DRC 28. 

I can use CNP about every 3 weeks safely but Dudley's I wait about 8 weeks, sometimes 10 and also when needed, ie., visible signs of breakage. It's that good. 

I used it to stop further damage of my hair after demi-coloring too often without protein protection. I won't be trying that again.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 31, 2018)

I used Shi-Natural's Peppermint Deep Conditioner.  It's a balanced conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I have never used Komaza Care Protein and the CNP is mild in comparison to Dudley's DRC 28.
> 
> I can use CNP about every 3 weeks safely but Dudley's I wait about 8 weeks, sometimes 10 and also when needed, ie., visible signs of breakage. It's that good.
> 
> I used it to stop further damage of my hair after demi-coloring too often without protein protection. I won't be trying that again.



I have been using CNP every week with no problems. In fact my hair has retained. However I use it underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. I wonder if I can just use the Dudley's every couple months or so and just use the Joico weekly with nothing underneath.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I have been using CNP every week with no problems. In fact my hair has retained. However I use it underneath Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. I wonder if I can just use the Dudley's every couple months or so and just use the Joico weekly with nothing underneath.


Sounds like a good plan. I probably should boost up my protein use in any case.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 1, 2018)

Friday night I did a light protein with Hairveda Acai Phytokeratin conditioner. It was pretty good, nothing to brag about. Soft hair upon drying though.

I got braids installed yesterday. Since I was low on Refresher Sprays, I ordered two Bamboo Strengthening Sprays from APB to use on my braids.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 2, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *I have never used Komaza Care Protein and the CNP is mild in comparison to Dudley's DRC 28. *



@Froreal3 I second the bolded. Neutral protein filler is very mild to me. I barely feel a difference when I use it on its own so I usually just mix it into my aphogee two step or with some of my other mild proteins. My hair is going through some breakage issues right now so I think I'll be using it quite frequently, while I figure out how my hair reacts. I'll be sure to let you know once Ive experimented more with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2018)

I deep conditioned yesterday with Naturelle Grow Bamboo and Silk Deep Conditioner while in the shower. This really is a protein treatment since it made my hair feel a little strong and I had to use a good amount of SSI Cococreme Leave-in Conditioner to soften it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2018)

Today:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2018)

@Aggie

Nice review on NG's Bamboo & Silk (need to dig this one out of my Stash)


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2018)

I used Affirm 5 in 1 during the week and followed up with a moisture conditioner. Hair felt great afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2018)

LushLox said:


> *I used Affirm 5 in 1 during the week  Hair felt great afterwards.*


@LushLox
I loved this Relaxed!

Should try it again as a Natural


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> I loved this Relaxed!
> 
> Should try it again as a Natural


I really love this conditioner myself @IDareT'sHair and @LushLox. I keep it in my stash all the time for those times when my hair really needs a boost in a moisturizing protein feeling on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2018)

Today:
Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment (under Dryer until hard)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2018)

Today I used Natur Growth CayenaWood DC and Alfaparf Bond Re-builder for strength.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 14, 2018)

Still rocking these braids. I am loving the convenience so much I plan on getting different sets until August or so.
I am waiting for my Bamboo Strengthening Spray to use on them to get my daily/every other day protein boast.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 14, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Apr 16, 2018)

I had some breakage due to leaving my hair in twist for three weeks so I used Apoghee Step 1 this weekend . It seemed to help .


----------



## imaginary (Apr 16, 2018)

I did a Dudley's treatment after an overnight henna, which sounds crazy I know but after a quick rinse out conditioner my hair was still soft again and I knew I needed the strength because I was going to be blowdrying it. My hair has been in my signature bun, which I know I need to move around but my hair isn't even all over enough for that. So for added protection when moisturising my bun with aphogee provitamin, I added a bit of Neutral protein filler to the last of my Giovanni direct leave-in.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2018)

I think I'm going to stump up the cost for Dudley's DRC, it sounds like such a good treatment. Whooo it's expensive though!


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 17, 2018)

Brists with the last of my Cantu Leave-In cream mixed with ApHogee ProV leave in. I have a love hate with the ApHogee leave-in. I don’t like wet leave-in’s in general. But mixed with a cream it’s fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2018)

Will be using:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (under Dryer)


----------



## LushLox (Apr 21, 2018)

I've been absently using a lot of protein lately, I'm going to have to ease up a bit. Will revisit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 21, 2018)

I used Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner (balancer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (Balancer)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

*This morning is a busy hair day for me:*

-Coffee rinsed
-Shampooed with Mairobi Detoxing Shampoo and Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Color with Adore Color Plus for graying hair
-Tea rinsing with a blend of HOPS, Horsetail, Rosemary and Sage under my deep conditioner
-Deep Conditioning with *Dominican Magic Nourishing Conditioner for Strength* followed with a blend of NG Rose Clay Moisturizing DC and APB Ultra Nourish DC
-Leave-in with Follicle Care CayenaWood Leave-in treatment
-Bunning for the day
-Later moisturizing with SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream and sealing with my Shea Butter blend


----------



## imaginary (Apr 28, 2018)

Didn't feel like washing my hair so I just moisturised and mixed some NPF in


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Didn't feel like washing my hair so I just moisturised and mixed some NPF in


Oooh, lemme go add some of this to my protein DC since I haven't gotten to that step as yet 

*ETA:
*
I threw in a couple tablespoons of Dudley's DRC Protein Treatment while I was at it since I haven't used this one in a while. This way it's watered down but mixed in with some other nourishing conditioners to give my hair the strength it needs for now.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 28, 2018)

I used Komaza care protein treatment under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Apr 29, 2018)

I've been noticing a few broken pieces. I've been navigating growing out heat damage for the last year , so I think it's partly from that. I also wore a twist out for half of the week and that always leaves my hair exposed. Two weeks ago I used Apoghee Step 1, so I didn't want to use a strong protein again.   Today I'm comparing two conditioners. SSI Okra Reconstructing Conditioner, and Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint Deep Conditioner.  I just put them on the wrong sides of my head .


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

I currently have henna on my hair and will be doing the 2 step henna-indigo treatment today since I have time. Church came out shortly after 10 so I thought I'd spend the rest of the day hendigoing my hair since it's a long process anyway.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 29, 2018)

Today's protein treatment was GLISS by Schwarzkopfs Ultra Moisturizing liquid keratin. Not sure where it falls in the spectrum of light medium or hard proteins but this is my second week using it. My hair likes it enough to finish the jar; and I like it enough to explore the other treatments in the line.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

Nichelle_jb said:


> I used Komaza care protein treatment under dryer for 30 minutes.


I think I have this protein treatment somewhere in my stash but I haven't tried it as yet. Maybe I should pull that one out for my next protein deep conditioning session. How does your respond to it @Nichelle_jb? Would you say it is a mild, medium or strong treatment?


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 29, 2018)

@Aggie,
This is probably a medium to hard protein treatment.   The seller/maker says that you can use the treatment every 2 to 4 weeks, if necessary.   Excellent ingredients.  It's not cheap ($15 for 8 oz).  I don't like the smell but I can tell the difference in my hair (stronger and softer) after using it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

Nichelle_jb said:


> @Aggie,
> This is probably a medium to hard protein treatment.   The seller/maker says that you can use the treatment every 2 to 4 weeks, if necessary.   Excellent ingredients.  It's not cheap ($15 for 8 oz).  I don't like the smell but I can tell the difference in my hair (stronger and softer) after using it.


Okay great. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2018)

I'll be using J.oi.co K-Pak Reconstructor this Weekend.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

I think I will finally pull out my Komaza Care protein treatment this weekend since I've had it a while and need to use it up.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I think I will finally pull out my Komaza Care protein treatment this weekend since I've had it a while and need to use it up.


*Tomorrow I will be:*

-Shampooing with Hairveda Deep Cleansing Shampoo
*-Protein Deep Conditioning with Hairveda Step 1 Methi Sativa Tea Deep Protein Masque*
-Moisturizing DC with Hairveda Step 2 Methi Sativa Tea Moisture Conditioning Milk
-Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner

-Later I will be moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

-Regarding the above post - I thought I still had Komaza Care Protein Conditioner but turned out that I used it all already


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2018)

Under Dryer:
J.oico K-Pak Reconstructor


----------



## discodumpling (May 5, 2018)

This is a repeat of last week. For $6.49 I am getting the most of this GLISS by Schwarzkopf  Ultra Moisturizing DC! Sitting under my dryer on this lovely Saturday morning...45 mins to go!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 11, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er (Balance)


----------



## discodumpling (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mothers Day Protein Queens! This weeks shot of  protein is again compliments of Schwarzkopf and again at $6.50 and with the strength of Walgreen's ongoing BOGO 50% offer, I feel confident trying these items. So far so good. 
*GLISS: Ultimate Repair Anti-Damage Mask* boasts, 3X Liquid Keratin and is for "heavily damaged" hair. It claims to make your hair "90% stronger and provide deep reconstruction of the hair structure with keratin." We gon see! I liked the Ultimate Moisture and plan to repurchase unless this one knocks my socks off!
*GLISS Ultimate Repair Express Repair Conditioner Leave in *offers instantly combable hair and extreme damage repair. Lets see if it pairs well with my  curl activator and Eco!


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2018)

Used henna and indigo today for color but it's strengthens the hair as well.


----------



## imaginary (May 13, 2018)

Did a Dudley drc-28 Rx yesterday. Hair definitely didn't feel as soft as it did the first few treatments, which I'm taking as a good sign that my hair is getting back the strength it needs. I also did it in preparation for the braids I'll be installing soon. After deep conditioning my hair felt much better. Am pleased.


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2018)

I used Affirm 5 in 1 yesterday, hair feels heavenly now. It really is a nice treatment.


----------



## gemruby41 (May 15, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I used Affirm 5 in 1 yesterday, hair feels heavenly now. It really is a nice treatment.


Do you deep condition after using this? When I use it on relaxer day, it's fine. When I use it on a regular wash day, my hair is so tangled after rinsing it out. Even when I deep condition after, it doesn't help.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 15, 2018)

Last week I used ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I left in on overnight and I think that was to much for my hair. It was dryer than I'd like while I was styling it. So this week I'm switching to a more moisturizing conditioner and using Alikay Honey and Sage with Hemp seed oil on top. The Alikay has some protein but it always leaves my hair soft.


----------



## LushLox (May 15, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> Do you deep condition after using this? When I use it on relaxer day, it's fine. When I use it on a regular wash day, my hair is so tangled after rinsing it out. Even when I deep condition after, it doesn't help.



That’s interesting because my hair is very well detangled and even feels quite silky after using this treatment. Regardless I always follow up with a moisture DC.

Maybe it’s because the Affirm is quite sticky. Do you use it with heat? I always do and for 30 minutes as per the instructions.


----------



## gemruby41 (May 15, 2018)

LushLox said:


> That’s interesting because my hair is very well detangled and even feels quite silky after using this treatment. Regardless I always follow up with a moisture DC.
> 
> Maybe it’s because the Affirm is quite sticky. Do you use it with heat? I always do and for 30 minutes as per the instructions.


I've tried with and without heat. It feels silky going on, but tangled rinsing out. How often do you use it?


----------



## LushLox (May 15, 2018)

gemruby41 said:


> I've tried with and without heat. It feels silky going on, but tangled rinsing out. How often do you use it?



Not that often, perhaps every 3/4 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2018)

Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (under Dryer)


----------



## imaginary (May 19, 2018)

Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor (to cowash) and aphogee provitamin li


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2018)

This morning I used Hairveda Methi Sativa Tea Steps 1 and 2.


----------



## waff (May 19, 2018)

Joico K Pak Penetrating Reconstructor for 5 min


----------



## LushLox (May 20, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor (to cowash) and aphogee provitamin li



I love Aphogee Pro Vitamin, my hair feels so much stronger and I know it's a lot to do with this product! I'm always going to have a bottle in my kit!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 21, 2018)

Today I used Aphogee 2 minute following a co-wash.


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2018)

*This week I will be:*

-Detoxing with Nairobi Detox shampoo
-Coloring with henna
-Stand Alone Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder followed by the Scalp and Fiber Restorer to normalize the pH
-Tea Rinsing with Horsetail, Hops, Rosemary and Sage tea under my deep conditioner.
-Deep conditioning with a combination of *SSI Restore and Repair Hair Mask* and SSI Curl Moist Conditioner
- Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner
-Style will be bunning for the week.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Not Easily Broken Deep Conditioner (Protein/Moisture)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2018)

Not sure what Imma use.....but I think it will be Cathy Howse UBH (balancer)


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 25, 2018)

Today I did an alma treatment which I followed with  SSI Okra Hair Reconstructive Conditioner.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2018)

I slept in my Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner. This always does wonders for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Cathy Howse UBH (balancer)*


Used this under Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2018)

JMonique's:  Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er (Overnight under Saran Wrap & Baggie)


----------



## waff (Jun 3, 2018)

Redken extreme antisnap Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 8, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 9, 2018)

Under the dryer right now with Sally's Ion Repair. Its got hydrolyzed keratin! This is the last of it...so I'll be on to the next one next week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair Conditioner (under dryer).


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 11, 2018)

Today I used Aphogee 1 Step followed by SSI Pomegranate Pear Restorative Hair Mask. It's been 7 weeks since I did a hard protein treatment and I think that I need to do the every 6 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2018)

Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (Tube)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 16, 2018)

I used Naturelle Grow Natural Aloe & Avocado deep conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (Balancer)


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 23, 2018)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hair (type, length, porosity, density)
> What kind of proteins will you be using?
> What products containing protein will you be using?
> How often will you use it?
> If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?



Hair: Relaxed, Fine, 33 inches, highly porous, fairly dense. 

Kinds of protein: Collagen and Ceramides

How often: every 3-4 days

Benefits: Adds weight to my fine strands, gives 2x more integrity and strength to my older ends, coating, moisture treatments take 100% better, less breakage, easier/quicker detangling, less frizz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair Conditioner (under dryer).*


This Again!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 30, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2018)

Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 7, 2018)

Used my protein and Shea butter mix. 

I have braids in right now, so I just coat them individually from the middle on down to my ends.

Maybe 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2018)

I used some Dominican Magic Fortifying Deep Conditioner today mixed with Follicle Care Cayena Wood DC - these left my hair feeling very strong. Although, next time I will follow these up with Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Deep Conditioner for added moisture.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 14, 2018)

I used Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2018)

This morning I used a combination of Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Kindred Butters Green Tea and Babassu deep conditioner (light protein). I liked this combination. I thought my hair would feel hard but quite the opposite is happening so I'm happy .


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jul 15, 2018)

This wash day I used ORS Hair Mayo. I forgot how much my hair liked this. I'll try to use it more, since I have a salon size container to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2018)

Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 15, 2018)

Schwarzkopf GLISS Ultra Hydrating 3x keratin mask for me this week. 
I covered every strand then baggied and did an hr under the dryer.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

Leave in: held my head upside down and gently applied from the tips to the roots, and massages my scalp a bit. I do this after a co-wash typically. 

Shea butter mixture (Melted down Shea butter, small bit of Aphogee, and 1/2 packet of ORS replenishing Pak. Makes about 5 whole ounces)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse (UBH) Ultra Black Hair *balancer*


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 21, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2018)

Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment (under Dryer until Hard)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 28, 2018)

I steamed using Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner (balancer) for 30 minutes.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought some SM JBCO. The original.

I’ve been using this on wash days in the shower. Upwards of 3x a week. 

Leave it on after shampooing the roots, for like 5-6 mins, scrub down my being, rinse, apply moisturizing conditioner, leave on for 5-6 mins, rinse, get out of shower, apply leave ins, done. 

I’m having less and less time to deep condition with school and work, and this way I can least get my protein treatments in, while tackling two other things at one time, while having ample amounts of time to get ready for bed since I pass out around 9-10pm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 4, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2018)

Jo.ico K-Pak Reconstructor (under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2018)

Soultanicals Strand Repair *discontinued* @rileypak ....


----------



## rileypak (Aug 24, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soultanicals Strand Repair *discontinued* @rileypak ....


Really??? Awww man


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 24, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2018)

Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (under dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 7, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 14, 2018)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Shi-naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner (Balancer).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 16, 2018)

Nichelle_jb said:


> Used Komaza care protein treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.



That’s my new heavy protein go to.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2018)

*Tonight I:*

-Massaged my scalp with Bambu Invigorating Scalp drops (strengthening serum)


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Sep 19, 2018)

Last week I took my hair out of mini twist that I had in for 4 week. I used ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  This week I used SSI Okra Hair Repair Reconstructive Conditioner. I forgot how much I loved this conditioner. I think that using conditioners with some amount of protein in them has produced the best results for my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Last night I used my Baba de Caracol scalp drops and sprayed some bambu spray on my hair and scalp for strength.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2018)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (Balancing DC'er) under Dryer


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 22, 2018)

I used Naturelle Grow Natural Aloe & Avocado deep conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2018)

Deep Conditioned with KB Green Tea and Babassu Deep Conditioner tonight for a light protein treatment after an all day hendigo session


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2018)

Just massaged some Bambu Scalp Drops on my scalp for strength tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

Soultanicals Strand Repair (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Restorative & Strengthening Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 12, 2018)

Used Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Oct 13, 2018)

Today I used. Aphogee Step 1 followed by SSI Pomegranate Restorative Hair Mask. It has been about 8 weeks since I last used Aphogee and I have noticed more breakage. I think for now I'll try to use it every 6 weeks.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 20, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2018)

J.oico K-Pak (under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2018)

Soultanicals Strand Repair (under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 27, 2018)

I used Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner (Balancer) under the steamer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 3, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein hair strengthener under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2018)

She Scent It Okra Winfrey (under Dryer for about 30 minutes)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2018)

Just finished massaging some Bambu Scalp Drops (follicle strengthening drops) on my scalp and I M/S with CFCG and Blue Magic Grease


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2018)

Bambu Drops on scalp and on hair I used CFCG, Bekura Tonga Mousse and BM Grease to seal.

This morning I Shampooed and DC'ed with my Follicle Care Bambu Poo and DC set. I have been keeping my hair very moisturized on a daily basis, so I definitely needed some protein treatment today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2018)

Soultanicals Strand Repair (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 16, 2018)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2018)

Under Dryer:
Joi.co K-Pak Reconstructor


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 18, 2018)

Still using Schwartkopf's Ultra Hydrating Keratin mask almost weekly. This week I added some fermented rice water so I guess that ups the protein factor! My curls bounced back perfectly after a week of straight hair and my strands feel loaded and heavy with moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2018)

Currently Under Dryer With:
The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 2, 2018)

Used Komaza care protein hair strengthener under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 3, 2018)

I tried Hydrathermal Naturals protein treatment and I'm in awe!!

It's amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2018)

SSI's Okra (Winfrey) Reconstructor


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm back...trying all my BF products.

Camille Rose Naturals Nangai &Tsubaki Strength Restore  Protein Treatment is possibly holy grail.

It was just as amazing (actually better) as the Hydrathermal Naturals treatment...it made my curls pop in a way I've never seen.

For reference, I'm 4a/3c, high porosity, fine strands, very high density and my hair loves protein.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for keeping me on track this year ladies. 99% of my DC's were protein. Infact not sure why I bother with anything else. My hair loves it and thrives with steady doses of protein. 

This year I discovered Schwartzkopf's GLISS line which is a keratin based DC line. At 3-5$ per jar this stuff is amazing for my hair! 
This past Friday I mixed it with a little bit of rhassoul I'm trying to finish ( to justify buying more) and whoa! Moist, soft and strong are the words that describe my hair best right now. If I have a few extra hours for what's left of my weekend...I wanna do it again! There is no such thing as too much DCing in this cold weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Hair Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 16, 2018)

Yesterday, I used UnConditional Love by Cami's Protein Deep Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2018)

Doing a protein treatment with Komaza Care's Protein Strengthener for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2018)

SSI's Okra Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 23, 2018)

I used Jakeala's Keratin Protein Hair Conditioner for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

This morning I deep conditioned with Follicle Care CayenaWood (protein) deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Reconstructor (under Dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Just moisturized my ends with Redken Anti-Snap Leave-in for strength.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Trying rice water rinses for strength....not growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

Not sure when @NaturallyATLPCH is coming back, but should we start a 2019 Protein Thread or keep rolling with this one?

What Ya'll think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2019)

Skipped the Protein Treatment this wash day.  

Will do one next wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

*Tonight:*

-Prepooing overnight with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash.

*Tomorrow:*

-Shampooing with Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo
*-Deep Conditioning with Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor (Protein)*
-Followed with Kerastase Chroma Active Deep Conditioner (Moisture)
*-Leave-in - Redken Extreme Anti Snap - protein*
-M/S SCurl Jherri Juice sealed with BM Grease and my Shea Butter blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

@Zuleika 
Hi

Can you change the Title to 2019 or drop the date altogether for us.  Not sure when/if @NaturallyATLPCH is coming back?

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

@Zuleika
....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zuleika
> ,,,,,


Agreed!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2019)

My bottle of Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor looked weird so I threw it out and ordered another one today. I need this in my life since it works perfectly to soften my hair used immediately after any hardcore protein reconstructor that I use, ie, Dudley's DRC etc...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2019)

My Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor was delivered today. I am so happy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2019)

Tomorrow:
SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm using Komaza care Protein Strengther under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2019)

Under the Dryer right now:
SheScentIt's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 27, 2019)

Using Komaza Care Protein Strenghtener


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2019)

Today I used Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint deep conditioner as my protein conditioner. This stuff is yummy . I wish I can find it on the ground soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

@Lita @shawnyblazes
This Curls & Potions R/W & Bamboo Rinse makes my hair hard.  

I am following up today with KBB's Luscious Locs Hair Masque and will see how it feels afterwards.

I applied and sat under the dryer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Yes,it can make your hair feel hard,that’s the bamboo in it and you have to use a moisturizing rinse out after & moisturizing Leave In as well..Your hair will return to being nice/soft but strong..

*PLEASE keep us posted 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

@Lita 
KBB Luscious Locs softened it right up.  

How often are you using it.  Is it something you can use weekly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

@Lita
So are you using the Chebe one as a L-I?  How are you using that one?


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> KBB Luscious Locs softened it right up.
> 
> How often are you using it.  Is it something you can use weekly?



@IDareT'sHair Yippee..Glad everything worked out for you..Use it about 2xs a month depending on how my hair is feeling..I don’t use it if I’m doing a henna gloss..I would not use it weekly,don’t want protein overload.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> So are you using the Chebe one as a L-I?  How are you using that one?



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I use it as a scalp leave in,but I run a little water over it just enough to make sure the chebe particles are out/do a nice finger comb/use moisture cream on top..My hair is responding well using it that way/it’s getting fuller too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

@Lita 
....

I liked it a lot better this time especially since I followed the directions this time.


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Your Welcome!! I’m happy that you got great results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

@Lita 
Yes, I did!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 9, 2019)

Yesterday, I used UnConditional Love by Cami's Protein Deep Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2019)

Curls & Potions Rice Water and Bamboo Extract Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm going to buy a bottle of Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, it sounds very good. Will mix it with particular conditioners. I've slacked off a bit on the protein lately, I need to get back on it again.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 23, 2019)

I steamed with Naturelle Grow's Natural Aloe & Avocado deep conditioner for 30 minutes.  This is a good balance of moisture/protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2019)

Joico K-Pak under Plastic Cap


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 24, 2019)

I believe I need to join this challenge. My hair is missing something and I think it’s protein.
A few questions for you ladies. 
1. What is this protein filler I kept seeing in the few original posts? Is it something I should be looking at getting?
2. Do you do your protein treatment as a pre poo or wash and then protein treatment? For the longest time I used light proteins as pre poo. My hair was healthy and it seemed to work but right now my hair needs something more and I am wondering if using protein as pre poo isn’t a good idea. I am wondering if the treatment still penetrates the strands since the hair isn’t clean and has product build up. Thoughts?
3. Do you deep condition after each protein treatment?
4. Do you do light protein regularly and then heavy protein every once in a while?

TIA ladies.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 24, 2019)

Mandy4610 said:


> I believe I need to join this challenge. My hair is missing something and I think it’s protein.


A few questions for you ladies.


1. What is this protein filler I kept seeing in the few original posts? Is it something I should be looking at getting?

Neutral Protein Filler is a liquid product you can purchase from stores like Sally's.  You can use it by itself (it is kinda sticky) or you can mix into a protein free conditioner to turn into a heavier protein conditioner.

It is a decent product to have on hand as you can turn any conditioner into a protein treatment.  But if you aren't into mixing or making your own hair products, it's not a must have.

2. Do you do your protein treatment as a pre poo or wash and then protein treatment? For the longest time I used light proteins as pre poo. My hair was healthy and it seemed to work but right now my hair needs something more and I am wondering if using protein as pre poo isn’t a good idea. I am wondering if the treatment still penetrates the strands since the hair isn’t clean and has product build up. Thoughts?

I would suggest approaching protein usage cautiously. 

When I first started I used a heavier protein treatment as a deep conditioner followed by a moisture conditioner in the same session until I learned how my hair reacts to protein.  I gradually moved to using protein at every other wash session while using moisture DCs the following week.

I've seen the Clean vs not clean argument and honestly, I haven't had issues with using products as pre-poo on "Dirty" hair.  In my case, I stopped worrying about this after I remembered that when I went for salon treatments, stylists applied relaxers and color on "Dirty" hair and the services turned out fine, so the YouTube gurus saying it doesn't penetrate the hair doesn't hold water IMHO.

But you should do what you think is right while designing your hair regimen for YOUR hair.

3. Do you deep condition after each protein treatment?

See my comment above, BUT, I would also take the time to say, don't try to use too many protein based products in one session.  So if you decide to use a protein DC, I wouldn't suggest using a protein leave in and/or protein based shampoo.

4. Do you do light protein regularly and then heavy protein every once in a while?

Yes, I have a variety of different weight protein conditioners available for use.  My hair LOVES protein so I regularly work it into my routine.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you so much. This does help.
I need to be more on top of my hair care. 




mzteaze said:


> A few questions for you ladies.
> 
> 
> 1. What is this protein filler I kept seeing in the few original posts? Is it something I should be looking at getting?
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2019)

SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2019)

TMC Green Tea & Carrot Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 9, 2019)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2019)

Saturday I used:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2019)

Castor Cayena drops on scalp for strengthening my hair follicles.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 22, 2019)

I steamed with Naturelle Grow's Natural Aloe & Avocado deep conditioner for 30 minutes. This is a good balance of moisture/protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2019)

Under Dryer:
SSI's Okra Reconstructor


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2019)

*After getting over my lazy spell after church I decided to hit the shower to start my hair. Here's what I decided on:*

-Shampooing with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo
-Color - Dominican Republic Big One henna
*-Shampoo again with Natur Growth Bambu Shampoo
-Protein Treat with Natur Growth Nectar Repair*
-Moisturizing DC with NG Rose Clay DC
-Leave in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-in
-M/S with CFCG Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy SB blend


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 24, 2019)

I guess protein from a different source.  Make fenugreek mask with aloe vera powder and bhringraj with garlic conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2019)

*My regimen this weekend is:*

*Pre-poo *- Chicoro's moisture pre-poo of AVG and EVCO - I need the big guns this weekend and this works well on my hair.
*Shampoo* - *Natur Growth Bambu shampo
Protein DC* - *Natur Growth Bambu DC
Moisturizing DC* - Afro Love Hair Souffle mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar
*Leave-in* - IN Aloe and Hibiscus
*M/S* - CFCG Curl Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy Shea Butter
*Style* - Bunning since my hair still roots still look pretty dark from my henna color last weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2019)

Just made some Fenugreek oil to brew for a week on my window sill. Fenugreek has a quite a bit of protein in it, by the way.

I also made some fenugreek rinse with AVJ and put it in the fridge to steep overnight before adding some peppermint and rosemary essential oils to it. I will start using this one tomorrow on my scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2019)

Used:
Bamboo & Rice Water Rinse (under Dryer) from Curls & Potions


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

Sprayed and massaged my Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp and hair. The peppermint, Rosemary and Tea Tree oil in it have my scalp all wonderfully tingly. I am storing it in the fridge especially because of the AVG in it. It looks like enough for at least 2 weeks.

Here's is the recipe I used with a tiny change of adding about 2 ounces of my Hops, Earl Grey, and Horsetail Shavegrass herbal tea rinse I had in the fridge:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Sprayed and massaged my Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp and hair. The peppermint, Rosemary and Tea Tree oil in it have my scalp all wonderfully tingly. I am storing it in the fridge especially because of the AVG in it. It looks like enough for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> Here's is the recipe I used with a tiny change of adding about 2 ounces of my Hops, Earl Grey, and Horsetail Shavegrass herbal tea rinse I had in the fridge:


Repeat today


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

*-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment*
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Silk Protein DC'er (under Dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2019)

Used my Bambu Spray this morning under my WX Gel


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 12, 2019)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Treatment for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Apr 14, 2019)

The mane choice reconstructor treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2019)

Curls & Potions Bamboo & Rice Water Treatment (under Dryer)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2019)

Today protein DC'ed with Follicle Care Cayena Wood DC and Follicle Care Nectar Repair. Great combination that really strengthened my hair and left it somewhat soft even after a henna color treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2019)

*Thought I'd get off my butt and check my stash for what I will be using this weekend and here it is:*

-Prepoo with JMonique's Dead Sea Hair Mud Wash
-Shampoo with Follicle Care Bambu Shampoo
*-DC with Follicle Care Bambu Strengthening Conditioner (Protein)*
-DC with Afro Love Shea and Honey DC (Moisturizing)
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-in
-Moisturize with Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer
-Style in a bun to wear for a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2019)

Cream & Coco's:
Spun Sugar Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 27, 2019)

I steamed with Shi-Natural's Peppermint Deep Conditioner (This is a good balance of moisture/protein).


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 4, 2019)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Conditioner for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Curls & Potions Bamboo and RW Rinse (Under Dryer about 20 minutes)


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil (protein effect) on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 10, 2019)

Used Jakeala Keratin Protein Hair Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil (protein effect) on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


Repeat of this...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2019)

Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## waff (May 11, 2019)

Is there any natural that uses Joico K pak re constructor ? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2019)

Used Castor Cayena drops and my very own diy Fenugreek oil on my scalp tonight and they both have a protein effect on the hair and scalp.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

Used some of my diy Fenugreeek oil (protein effects) on scalp and I used up a bottle of IN Aloe & Hibiscus Leave-in tonight as my cream moisturizer for tonight. 

No backups left of the latter and probably not a repurchase either. I liked it but don't actually NEED it.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

*My regimen this week:*

*-Prepoo* - Curl Origin Overnight Hair Mask
*-Shampoo* - Follicle Care Bambu Shampoo
*-Deep Condition* - *with a combination of Follicle Care Nectar Repair, Olaplex #3, and Follicle Care Bambu Repair and   Moisturizing Treatment*

*-Leave-in* - SSI Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk
*-M/S* - Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and Shea Butter
*-Style* - Braided hair under wig as my protective style for the week.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

I think it's time to buy another bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment. I don't currently have a hardcore protein in my stash. 

I have medium and light ones but no hardcore. It's been awhile since I've used it on my hair and I think my hair is crying out for one right about now. I'll go look for one on my next day off from work.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 17, 2019)

I’m going to be using my Colorful Neutral Protein Filler again more consistently. Think i will do once every couple weeks under my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Curls & Potions: Rice Water and Bamboo Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2019)

I used Komaza care Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *I think it's time to buy another bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment. I don't currently have a hardcore protein in my stash. *
> 
> I have medium and light ones but no hardcore. It's been awhile since I've used it on my hair and I think my hair is crying out for one right about now. I'll go look for one on my next day off from work.


Got this one on Saturday. Couldn't wait anymore. I may have to go back and get the Cream Protein Treatment that is used after rinsing the DRC 28 out. It smells so divine to me. The liter size is $39 which I think is a great price so I will be getting that next week most likely .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2019)

@Aggie
Good for You!

I know you've been wanting this for a while.


Aggie said:


> *Got this one on Saturday. Couldn't wait anymore. I may have to go back and get the Cream Protein Treatment that is used after rinsing the DRC 28 out. It smells so divine to me. The liter size is $39 which I think is a great price so I will be getting that next week most likely* .


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good for You!
> 
> I know you've been wanting this for a while.



@IDareT'sHair 
I picked up the Dudley's Cream Protein this morning before heading to work. It smells absolutely delish !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *I picked up the Dudley's Cream Protein this morning before heading to work. It smells absolutely delish* !


@Aggie
I'm glad you got those...

I know you felt like: "Money well spent"   - Instead of buying a bunch of miscellaneous products.


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm glad you got those...
> 
> *I know you felt like: "Money well spent" *  - Instead of buying a bunch of miscellaneous products.


@IDareT'sHair 
Absolutely! Truthfully, I see all the sales coming in from many vendors but I don't see anything else I want to spend my money on just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2019)

The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 2, 2019)

Aphogee 2 step reconstructor in my hair right now


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Got this one on Saturday. Couldn't wait anymore. I may have to go back and get the Cream Protein Treatment that is used after rinsing the DRC 28 out. It smells so divine to me. The liter size is $39 which I think is a great price so I will be getting that next week most likely .


Girrrrl @IDareT'sHair 

I forgot to tell you that my Dudley's Cream Protein was only $21.50 when I went back to get it because I have a salon so I got it for a wholesale price. Whew! I am so excited about this, I wanna do cart wheels right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2019)

@Aggie
You deserve a break and not having to pay Shipping.

I am happy for you!

Good Price too.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 5, 2019)

Does anyone have a good egg recipe?
For whatever reason I can’t mix my egg deep conditions correctly. I’ve been giving myself a protein overload almost every time. Guess I’m using too much egg.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You deserve a break and not having to pay Shipping.
> 
> I am happy for you!
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

So true. Thank God someone understands my pain with those shipping costs along with taxes, duties and freight. My cost of an item pretty much doubles by the time I get it so I have to make sure the sale I take advantage of is absolutely worth it .


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

Today I'm treating my hair since I haven't done so in over a month. I just shampooed here in there to avoid smelly hair and scalp.

Today I am using* Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Protein followed by Dudley's Cream Protein* - the latter is recommended by Dudley's to put moisture back into the hair  even though it's still also a protein but a moisturizing one.

Reminds me of Keracare Super protein followed by their 5 in 1 Reconstructor - they provide the same strength and moisture benefits.  Both Dudley products smell really nice too .


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2019)

Doing a protein treatment with KomazaCare's Protein Strengthener


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

Rozlewis said:


> Doing a protein treatment with KomazaCare's Protein Strengthener


Is Komaza Care out of business @Rozlewis? Seems like almost everything they have is out of stock. I wouldn't mind getting me a bottle of this protein treatment to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2019)

Under Dryer Today:
Cream & Coco's Sugar Spun Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 9, 2019)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Deep Conditioner under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2019)

CeCe Naturals Banana & Coconut (under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *CeCe Naturals Banana & Coconut (under Dryer*)


Ooookay.....This was very strong on my hair.  I sat with it under the dryer about 15 minutes and felt my hair seized up on me. 

So, I'll know next time if I need a little 'harder' Protein Treatment.  It's 4oz so I may have a corner left to mix with that and something else.

Had to pull out something really slippy to Steam with.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2019)

*I've decided that I will be washing my hair tomorrow. 

My regimen:*

-Prepooing with Coconut oil and AVG
-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Olaplex #1 followed by #2
-Olaplex Shampoo
*-Protein DC - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor*
-Moisture DC with Nairobi Humecta-Sil DC
-Leave-in with SSI Green Tea and Coconut leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2019)

*This weekend my regimen is:*

*-Prepoo* with EVCO and AVJ
*-Shampoo* with FC Baba de Caracol Shampoo
*-Protein DC with FC Castor Cayena (very mild protein)
-Moisture DC* with FC Baba de Caracol Treatment
*-Leave-in* with SSI Papaya Hair Misture Leave-in
*-Moisturize* with Dudley's PCA Retainer (not sure if I'm heavy sealing yet but if I do I will use BM Grease).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2019)

Skipped the light Protein this week based on that CeCeNaturals Banana from last week.

Decided to take a week off since that was a new product for me.  Will resume my treatments next week.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2019)

This weekend I will be using Follicle Care Castor Cayena as my Protein DC plus my fenugreek rinse sprayed on my hair and scalp for added strength.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 29, 2019)

Does anyone still use eggs in their protein treatments? I only use the yolks since the whites leave behind white chunks, but lately I’ve been getting protein overload from eggs.

I really like eggs since they’re cheap to buy and mix with whatever you want. Maybe I’m not mixing the egg with enough product or not enough oil to cut it down, but especially my roots don’t seem to like it. It makes my roots super crunchy and very rough to the touch even when wet. 

My ends love any amount of protein though.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2019)

Fenugreek rinse on scalp this morning for strength to my follicles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2019)

Used: NurCreations Avocado and Green Tea Hair Treatment.  I consider this very light protein and more like an overall Hair Treatment.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 5, 2019)

Kind of figured out a less harsh way to use eggs. I mixed them in one of my deep conditioners I have, and it’s lessen that hard crunchy feeling. 

Hopefully I can still get a good solid strengthening treatment. I mixed an egg with 2 tablespoons of OGX hair butter, and the remaining packet of ORS replenishing pack. 

I’m noticing small broken hairs when my hair is damp, and when applying product, so this tells me I need a lot more protein. I’d like to get ahold of some more collagen, but that’ll have to wait until I get some more money for hair stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

*This morning I:*

*Shampooed with Follicle Care Almond and Honey Protein shampoo* followed by
Moisturizinf Shampoo with Follicle Care Castor Argan Shampoo
*Protein DC with Follicle Care Castor Cayena *

Have to complete my session with:

Moisture DC with Follicle Care Coco Rose Moisturizing DC
Moisturize with QB BRBC and SSI Papaya Leave-in Combo 
Style - Big plaits under a wig for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

Used:
NurCreations Avocado and Matcha Green Tea Hair Treatment


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2019)

Decided to color my hair with henna today. Also using my Olaplex system to strengthen and repair. Plus a whole hair regimen today.

*Today I'm:*

*-Prepooed with my diy fenugreek rinse* and Heritage Castor oil
-Shampooing with Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Color with henna and Olaplex #1 mixed together
-Conditioner with Olaplex #2 for 20 minutes
-Shampoo with Olaplex #4
*-Protein DC with Follicle Care Cayena Wood*
-Moisture DC with Follicle Care Baba de Caracol
-Leave-in with Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave-in
-Moisturize with QB BRBC and QB OHHB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2019)

Used & Finished Up:
NurCreations Avocado & Matcha Green Tea Hair Treatment


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 14, 2019)

Aggie said:


> This weekend I will be using Follicle Care Castor Cayena as my Protein DC plus my fenugreek rinse sprayed on my hair and scalp for added strength.


Aggie look at you!...Your hair is very nice in the avatar. What did you do to it, blow dried? It's look full and bouncy.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2019)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Aggie look at you!...Your hair is very nice in the avatar. What did you do to it, blow dried? It's look full and bouncy.


Thank you @I Am So Blessed. Yes it is blown dry and gently bumped at the ends to form a slight curl. My regimen is working very well. I am doing very little manipulation of it these days.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2019)

@I Am So Blessed, maybe if I stop trimming/cutting the ends, I will have waist length hair like you do in short order.

My stylist took 3 inches off during my last cut and the one before that took off maybe 4 or 5 inches. I need to learn to trim/dust my own hair. I just don't know how to. I always feel like I will botch it up 

You see that peak at the bottom of my hair? That grows like that after every trim/cut. It grows fastest right at that spot on my head. I've learned to leave that one alone though. There is no use evening it up.

After a trim, that part of my hair says to the rest of my hair "See ya, don't wanna be ya" and like the energizer bunny, it takes off into the sunset .


----------



## icsonia22 (Jul 16, 2019)

I used Dudley's drc 28 yesterday right after a henna treatment. That was probably a bit overboard but my hair felt nice after deep conditioning.  Am I supposed to see an immediate stop to breakage? I was still seeing a few short broken strands here and there and there were still small c shaped hairs in my blow dryer filter


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I used Dudley's drc 28 yesterday right after a henna treatment. That was probably a bit overboard but my hair felt nice after deep conditioning.  Am I supposed to see an immediate stop to breakage? I was still seeing a few short broken strands here and there and there were still small c shaped hairs in my blow dryer filter


This was happening to me when I needed a trim. When was your last trim?


----------



## icsonia22 (Jul 16, 2019)

Aggie said:


> This was happening to me when I needed a trim. When was your last trim?


Either February or april


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> Either February or april


okay, you might be needing a deep trim. See a stylist that you trust though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @I Am So Blessed, maybe if I stop trimming/cutting the ends, I will have waist length hair like you do in short order.
> 
> My stylist took 3 inches off during my last cut and the one before that took off maybe 4 or 5 inches. I need to learn to trim/dust my own hair. I just don't know how to. I always feel like I will botch it up
> 
> ...


@ the bolded. That's a nice attractive peak though and I think it comelements the whole style, a natural shape.  I just trimmed my hair today back to hip length or a little above (so it's whip length). I have a trimming tip that I learned from the comment section of YouTube;
1. Section the hair in maybe 8 parts.

2. Measure each section from root to tip.

3. (For example) if all the sections are roughly 15 inches, cut each section to 14 inches using your measuring tape. That ensures that all the sections stop at 14". I hope I make sense lol.

Your hair is lovely to the eyes, peak and all.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2019)

I Am So Blessed said:


> @ the bolded. That's a nice attractive peak though and I think it complements the whole style, a natural shape.  I just trimmed my hair today back to hip length or a little above (so it's whip length). I have a trimming tip that I learned from the comment section of YouTube;
> 1. Section the hair in maybe 8 parts.
> 
> 2. Measure each section from root to tip.
> ...



Thank you hon  and yes you are making perfect sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2019)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Silk Protein DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 31, 2019)

Did an Olapex No.3 treatment.

Gosh I’ve been missing out again. Used Olaplex once years ago, and completely forgot about how awesome it makes my hair feel.

Cuts out the minimal breakage I get occasionally. Restores elasticity something fierce, and protects the integrity of my hair. LOVE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2019)

The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer (under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2019)

Curls & Potions Bamboo and Fermented Rice Water Rinse (under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2019)

The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 24, 2019)

I deep conditioned with Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner (this is balanced between Protein/Moisture).


----------



## icsonia22 (Aug 25, 2019)

I realized that my regimen was too moisture rich so I've started to incorporate more protein. I honestly may have gone a little overkill but my hair isn't falling out so I'm going to give this regimen update a test drive. 

Yesterday I shampooed with joico kpak shampoo. I mixed the joico kpak conditioner with Dudley drc-28 and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. I deep conditioned with tgin honey miracle moisture mask. I followed up with Redken Anti breakage leave in and chi silk serum before blow-drying my hair. 

My hair feels soft and strong. It takes more force to break an individual strand then it did before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2019)

The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2019)

Curls & Potions Bamboo and Rice Water (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curls & Potions Bamboo and Rice Water (Under Dryer)*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2019)

Curls and Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curls and Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse (Under Dryer)*


Repeat!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 28, 2019)

I steamed for 20 minutes using Shi-naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner.  This conditioner is balance between protein/moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2019)

Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water & Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water & Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)*


Repeated Yesterday!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2019)

*My Wash Routine Tomorrow:*

-Prepoo - @Chicoro's prepoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Shampoo 2 - Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
*-Protein Treatment - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor with heat*
-Moisture treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil also with heat
-Leave-in/Moisturize - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer

Wig for styling - not sure which one yet


----------



## icsonia22 (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm mostly 4b with fine strands and low to medium density. I've been using Redken Anti snap leave in for the past 2 months. A few months prior I started to incorporate more protein into my regimen with green beauty's protein treatment, drc-28, aphoghee 2 step and joico k-pak. The added protein has made my strands stronger and more coily.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 20, 2019)

Sprayed some CP-1 Ceramide injection onto my ends. Really didn’t feel like doing much else, so I just sealed my ends with some Shea butter and put my hair up in some plaits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2019)

Curls and Potions FRW and Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## blazingbeauty (Oct 20, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Sprayed some CP-1 Ceramide injection onto my ends. Really didn’t feel like doing much else, so I just sealed my ends with some Shea butter and put my hair up in some plaits.



That product sounds interesting! Is it comparable to a hard protein rx,


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 20, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> That product sounds interesting! Is it comparable to a hard protein rx,



I wouldn’t say completely comparable because it acts a like like a moisture treatment. There’s a lot of softness it imparts, but strengthens like a protein does. So it’s comparable in the strengthening aspect.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2019)

Today I used Design Essentials Milk and Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructive Conditioner as my protein treatment. I like this treatment so far. I will use it again soon to see just how much I like it and how well it works and report back.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Today I used Design Essentials Milk and Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructive Conditioner as my protein treatment. I like this treatment so far. I will use it again soon to see just how much I like it and how well it works and report back.



Can you please list the ingredients. I recent have taken an interest in this product line.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2019)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Can you please list the ingredients. I recent have taken an interest in this product line.


I will but have to do so later this evening. Getting ready for work now okay? Please send me a quick reminder around 8 pm tonight and I'll get on it right away for you.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I will but have to do so later this evening. Getting ready for work now okay? Please send me a quick reminder around 8 pm tonight and I'll get on it right away for you.


Thank you, for some reason I can’t find the ingredient list anywhere on the web.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2019)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Thank you, for some reason I can’t find the ingredient list anywhere on the web.


@SpiceUpMyHair 

Check out this link on ebay, hover your cursor over the bottle ingredients list to read better okay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Design-Ess...494725?hash=item1c91667305:g:ogIAAOSwkQZbV-KE

I would have to crop the pics I took and resize the file to add here and that would take too long so I went looking around for you and I can confirm the list is as the same on the bottle I have. The only ingredients you can't see around the other side of the bottle are Phenoxyethanol, Benzoic acid, PEG 8, Shea butter, retinyl palmitate, and limonene. Hopes this helps.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 22, 2019)

Halp! I need a recommendation. I had been trying fermented rice water, just fermenting on my own for a day or two, and using that water as a rinse. I've tried for a few weeks, but I notice no benefits and my hair is showing signs on needing a real protein treatment, breaking easily when wet, little pieces breaking off. Can someone recommend an affordable (let's say <$5 per treatment) protein treatment?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @SpiceUpMyHair
> 
> Check out this link on ebay, hover your cursor over the bottle ingredients list to read better okay:
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## imaginary (Oct 23, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> Halp! I need a recommendation. I had been trying fermented rice water, just fermenting on my own for a day or two, and using that water as a rinse. I've tried for a few weeks, but I notice no benefits and my hair is showing signs on needing a real protein treatment, breaking easily when wet, little pieces breaking off. Can someone recommend an affordable (let's say <$5 per treatment) protein treatment?



Aphogee is pretty affordable and easy to get on the ground. If you want a strong treatment you can get the two step which could probably give you 4 or so treatments. If you wanted it regular sort of strength you can use the Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment.

If you're not opposed to diy, you could also just buy a bottle of pure protein and add it to your conditioners. On the cheap end there's neutral protein filler (under $10 for the 4oz and $15 or so for the 16oz) and on the slightly more you can get green beauty ($24 for 8oz). Depending on how many tablespoons you use per treatment, either one is sure to last you for a couple months at least.

Oh and amazon sells different kinds of hydrolyzed protein as well.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2019)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Thank you


You are quite welcomed.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 23, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Aphogee is pretty affordable and easy to get on the ground. If you want a strong treatment you can get the two step which could probably give you 4 or so treatments. If you wanted it regular sort of strength you can use the Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment.
> 
> If you're not opposed to diy, you could also just buy a bottle of pure protein and add it to your conditioners. On the cheap end there's neutral protein filler (under $10 for the 4oz and $15 or so for the 16oz) and on the slightly more you can get green beauty ($24 for 8oz). Depending on how many tablespoons you use per treatment, either one is sure to last you for a couple months at least.
> 
> Oh and amazon sells different kinds of hydrolyzed protein as well.



I had no idea you could just buy the protein. I think I'll try the Aphogee 2 minute first and see how that works. I like the sound of '2 minute'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions FRW and Bamboo Rinse


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 2, 2019)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Conditioner for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2019)

Still treating with:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo (Under Dryer)


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2019)

Did a protein treatment today with Komaza Care Protein Strengthener for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2019)

*Tomorrow I hopefully will be using:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
*-Kerastase Masquintense Nourishing Deep Conditioner (protein)*
-Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Moisturizing DC
-Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in
-Sealed with Shea Butter and Blue Magic Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2019)

Under Dryer:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Nov 26, 2019)

I think I need to be a Protein Queen!

I'm going to DC tonight with the Manuka Honey and Yogurt Power Protein Treatment from Shea Moisture. 

I've been having success with using protein conditioners for my cowashing. Today, I cowashed and used a protein rinse out as the only product for the day (no stylers) and my hair has significantly less frizz and it's soft. My edges, which are normally frizzy and undefined even with gel, are strong little curls.


----------



## Tefnut (Nov 30, 2019)

I know this is a little late but Tamika Bell (trained by Reniece) recommends Redken's Extreme CAT Anti-Damage Protein Reconstructing Rinse-Off Treatment and uses it as an Aphogee replacement. It's more than $5 but maybe something to keep in mind later (It's buy 1, get 1 50% off at Ulta now)?  She sits under the dryer with the Extreme CAT for 30 minutes then rinses it out and before deep conditioning with a moisturizing deep conditioner (she uses Joico's K-Pak Intense Hydrating Conditioner).  I never used the Redken CAT but am considering it. 

Here's how she demonstrates using the Extreme CAT and the Joico Intense Hydrating Conditioner in this video. 






nyeredzi said:


> Halp! I need a recommendation. I had been trying fermented rice water, just fermenting on my own for a day or two, and using that water as a rinse. I've tried for a few weeks, but I notice no benefits and my hair is showing signs on needing a real protein treatment, breaking easily when wet, little pieces breaking off. Can someone recommend an affordable (let's say <$5 per treatment) protein treatment?


----------



## Tefnut (Nov 30, 2019)

*Hair *(4a/3c, apl/bsl, hi-po, fine strands, medium-high density)
*What kind of proteins will you be using? *As of now*, *Oyin's Honey Hemp conditioner back in my rotation. I also have black rice water simmering but that's more so as a growth aid. I'm considering adding Redkin's Extreme CAT as a hard protein and Redkin's Anti-snap leave-in to my rotation.
*What products containing protein will you be using? *Aside from Oyin's HH, I'm still looking. I would like a good ceramide moisturizer to help with shedding and breakage (a la the old school Soft Sheen's Breakthru daily lotion). I bought the It's a 10 Keratin leave-in during Ulta's Black Friday just in case I want to use it.
*How often will you use it?* The Oyins HH, every two weeks. If I include the Redken's Extreme CAT, then every 2-3 months (will follow with a moisturizing deep conditioner).
*If you currently have a protein-rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?* Just getting into it, so we'll see.


I'm between stylists now so I'm kind using recommendations from former ones and self-diagnosing. One thing every stylist I've seen over the past couple of years has recommended that I use a moisturizing shampoo because my hair is hi-po and get dry. So I do this.

But I also realize that I really need to incorporate some form of strengthener into my routine regularly as well (either strong/hard protein every couple of months or a light one every other deep conditioning).  Admittedly, I've been afraid to use proteins due to possible overload and breakage but now see I need some type of strengthener.

A year ago, a stylist recommended I rotate between a light protein conditioner (Oyin's Honey Hemp conditioner) and a moisturizing conditioner every other wash day. I admit that I only did this once and now see that I need to incorporate a protein treatment more often since I shed a lot of hair coming out of wig braids.

Before that, per another stylist's recommendation, I deep conditioned with the Keratase Fusio-Dose system (a ceramide treatment with moisturizing booster) and experienced the least amount of hair shedding ever had after being in wig braids for 2 months. It's expensive ($10 for small vial and $5 for booster for one-time treatment) but I think it was worth it.

I finally understand the need for moisture-protein balance and think this will help me get back to MBL/WL again.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 30, 2019)

Tefnut said:


> I know this is a little late but Tamika Bell (trained by Reniece) recommends Redken's Extreme CAT Anti-Damage Protein Reconstructing Rinse-Off Treatment and uses it as an Aphogee replacement. It's more than $5 but maybe something to keep in mind later (It's buy 1, get 1 50% off at Ulta now)?  She sits under the dryer with the Extreme CAT for 30 minutes then rinses it out and before deep conditioning with a moisturizing deep conditioner (she uses Joico's K-Pak Intense Hydrating Conditioner).  I never used the Redken CAT but am considering it.
> 
> Here's how she demonstrates using the Extreme CAT and the Joico Intense Hydrating Conditioner in this video.


Thanks. That still falls in the price range, assuming one bottle gets me at least 4 treatments. I'll keep it in mind . I did use the Aphogee 2 minute as someone suggested, and found it to work well.


----------



## SheWalks (Nov 30, 2019)

I've been using soultanicals rice water and leaving it in since July of this year. This seems to be all the protein I need for my hair as my hair is retaining length.


----------



## curly caress (Dec 1, 2019)

Reniece recommends Lisa Akbari Hair Vitamins Leave-In Conditioner, which I use sometimes.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 1, 2019)

Made up a fenugreek, Hibiscus and aloe vera mask for my hair /scalp.


----------



## Tefnut (Dec 1, 2019)

She recommends this as a leave-in protein conditioner? How do you like it? Can it be used with wig braids?


curly caress said:


> Reniece recommends Lisa Akbari Hair Vitamins Leave-In Conditioner, which I use sometimes.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2019)

*Sunday after church:*

Prepoo  -  NG Rose Clay Mask mixed with evoo and avg
Rinse  -  Creme of Nature ACV Clarifying Rinse
Shampoo  -  Joico Moisture recovery Shampoo
*Protein DC  -  Amika Triple Rx Mask*
Moisture DC  -  Kerastase Chroma Riche mixed in with Kerastase Oleo-Relax Mask
Leave-in  -  Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey
M/S  -  Much later with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer sealed with a combination of Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress and Shea Butter


----------



## curly caress (Dec 5, 2019)

Tefnut said:


> She recommends this as a leave-in protein conditioner? How do you like it? Can it be used with wig braids?


 I like it. It comes in a spray bottle. I see less shed hair when I use it. I've never used it while my hair was braided up. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2019)

This weekend I will be doing a full wash day. I'll save my color for after Christmas Day so I'll have to wear full wigs until then.
*
Here's my regimen:*

-Prepoo - NG Rose Clay Conditioner
-Rinse with Creme of nature Apple Cider Vinegar
-Shampoo Joico Moisture Recovery
*-Protein Treatment - Amika Triple Rx Mask*
-Moisture Treatment - a combination of Kerastase Chroma Riche and Kerastase Olea-Relax Conditioners
*-Leave-in - Redken Extreme Anti-Snap (protein)*
-M/S later with Dudley's Moisture Retainer and sealed with BM Grease/Shea Butter mix.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2019)

*This is my regimen this coming Sunday:*

-Prepoo with NG Rose Clay, avg, and evoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Poo
-Shampoo - Keracare Deatngling & Moisturizing Poo
*-Protein Treatment - Nairobi Prota-Sil Reconstructor & Strengthening Treatment*
-Moisturizing Treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil Moisture Replenishing Conditioner
*-Leave-in with Redken Extreme Anti-Snap* (looks like I may need some Nairobi Leave-in)
-M/S Nairobi Hair & Scalp Daily Moisturizing Hairdress and sealed with Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2019)

Today Under Dryer with:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 14, 2019)

I used Shi-naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner. This conditioner is balance between protein/moisture.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 23, 2019)

Did anyone find a dupe for  Komaza Protein conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2019)

Today Used:
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2019)

*Today I had some time on my hands so I washed and deep conditioned my hair. MY scalp was a little itchy too so here is what I used*:

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Nairobi PamperSoft Moisturizing & Detangling Shampoo
-Nairobi PamperPak Moisturizing Conditioning Treatment
*-Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Protein leave-in followed by*
-Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey leave-in
-Air Drying and will M/S with Nairobi Daily Moisturizing Hairdress and sealed with a combination of Nairobi Vita-Sheen and some diy shea butter.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 26, 2019)

I used Annabelle's Keratin Protein Conditioner for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Today:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Henna to color
*-Nairobi Stimu-Sil combined with Dudleys Cream Protein Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.*
-Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC sealed with my diy Shea Butter mix.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 5, 2020)

Mixing Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Aloe and garlic conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2020)

*Good morning ladies. Today I used:*

-Amika Normcore Signature Shampoo  very moisturizing and a little goes a long way
-Amika Normcore Signature Conditioner as a quick rinse out - meh, don't need this one
*-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein)  slip galore - only need a little*
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing) slots of slip as well - only need a little as well

-Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in mixed with Product Junkie's Smoothing Lotion and will seal later with maybe some Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress and/or diy Shea Butter.

-Big plaits under wig to style.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2020)

*This is my regimen for tomorrow:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Nairobi Pamper Soft Detangling Shampoo
*-Dominican Magic Hair Follicle Anti-Aging Treatment (protein)*
-Naturelle Grow Indian Rose Clay Mask (moisturizing)
-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-DIY Shea Butter and Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress to seal
-Either bunning or big plaits under a wig for styling


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2020)

*This weekend this is my regimen:*

-Pre poo with a mixture of AVG, NF Rose Clay, and Ricebran oil
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
*-Deep condition with DM Anti-Aging Treatment (Protein)*
-DC with a mixture of Kerastase Oleo-Relax and Amika Nourishing DC (Moisture)
-Leave-in with a mixture of Nairobi Pamperfuse and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
-Seal with my diy Shea Butter
-Air Dry and wig to style


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve been using the Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser conditioner for my daily cowashing and I think it’s working great. It has several hydrolyzed proteins in it, however they’re more towards the middle/low end of the ingredients. I’m going to try to find other conditioners with hydrolyzed protein a little higher up. I noticed a lot of the more accessible (to me) conditioners with protein in them also have a lot more cones. So I’ve had to give up CG temporarily. I’ll go back to it later when my hair is in a better state. I will say that my hair is looking and feeling better recently.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 19, 2020)

I think should be in here my hair loves protein!

4b currently MBLish lie porosity
What kind of proteins will you be using? Currently use aphogee 2 minute reconstructor every wash (weekly) and green tea keratin leave in as a leave in/heat protectant
I’ve noticed less breakage more length retention


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
*-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)*
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 26, 2020)

I used Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner which is both Moisture/Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening Deep Conditioner (a combo of Coconut Milk & Goat's Milk)


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Feb 7, 2020)

The conditioner that I use for cowashing is no longer sold at the store next door! I attribute that conditioner to my hair gaining more curl definition. Ugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2020)

*Here's my regimen:*

-Nairobi Pampersoft Moisturizing shampoo
-Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
*-Dudley's Cream Protein Moisturizing DC*
-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-Big Braids under wig to style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

Under Dryer
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2020)

Under Dryer:
Nature's Little Secret's Milk Strengthening Conditioner (w/Goat's Milk & Coconut Milk)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2020)

Claudie's Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2020)

Cream & Coco's Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello my fellow protein queens. I've been lurking this thread for a while but every time I would try to post, something would distract me, then I'd lose the thread.  I believed my dryness came from a lack of moisture so I wasn't using as much protein as I should. Also, I was trying to go super hard with the CGM but there aren't too many protein based products to choose from so I've decided to abandon that quest.

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
Natural 4B/4C, SL, high po, medium density. Fine, color treated

*What kind of proteins will you be using? *
Whatever I can get my grubby little hands on

*What products containing protein will you be using? *
All time fave is Aphogee 2 minute. Had success so far this year with the Redken Extreme line. Also tried Bumble and bumble Invisible Oil primer and that got my hair right. Have some Olaplex and Nexxus Keraphix I will be using for a few weeks.

*How often will you use it? *
2-3 times per week.

*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefited you?* I've noticed that my hair sees the most benefits from using light to medium protein based products more often instead of a megadose of a hard protein. I can tell when my hair is in need of protein because my ends are super stretchy and have lots of frizz. When I add protein, I'm able to manipulate my hair better and this is aiding in my retention. One thing I've learned I have to watch out for is protein and moisture in my leave-in products. I do LOC but if both the L and the C are moisture based, it will tip the balance and cause the stretching and frizz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Reconstructor *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 4, 2020)

Did protein treatment on myself with Komaza Care Protein Strengthener and did a protein treamtne ton my daughter with Shescentit Okra Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2020)

Under Dryer:
AO's GPB


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2020)

*Amika Triple Rx as my protein treatment*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream DC'er (Under Dryer)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream DC'er (Under Dryer)


@IDareT'sHair  - How do you like this conditioners?  My favorite thing about it is detangling my hair is easy with this on.  I wasn’t sure if I should count this as a protein conditioner even though is says it’s a repairing mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Nichelle_jb said:


> @IDareT'sHair * - How do you like this conditioners?  My favorite thing about it is detangling my hair is easy with this on.  I wasn’t sure if I should count this as a protein conditioner even though is says it’s a repairing mask.*


@Nichelle_jb
I likey!  It gets "mixed" reviews tho'?

That's what I thought too?  But I did post it here based on the Avocado and the Repairing.

ETA: Imma still "Steam" with something else.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 24, 2020)

Used "Unconditional Love Protein Deep Conditioner" with plastic cap, no heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## curly.123 (May 24, 2020)

Hope it s not too late to join this challenge

Hair (type, length, porosity, density) 
3C, BSL, normal to high porosity


What kind of proteins will you be using?
Hydrolyzed keratin and others "mild"proteins such as silk protein, wheat protein etc...

What products containing protein will you be using?
Liquid keratin, Joico k-pak reconstructor, Joico revitaluxe mask 


How often will you use it?

at least every other week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2020)

Today:
Curls & Potions Bamboo and FRW Strengthening Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 28, 2020)

*Tuesday*
Mix of Nexxus Emergencee with Nexxus Keraphix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Today Under Dryer:
Aubre.y Organics GPB (Original)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 8, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair -  I really like Aubrey Organics GPB but the smell of the original.   Have you tried the Rosemary Peppermint version?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Nichelle_jb said:


> -  I really like Aubrey Organics GPB but the smell of the original. *  Have you tried the Rosemary Peppermint version?*


@Nichelle_jb 
I don't think I've tried the Rosemary Peppermint?

That GPB is some good stuff.  I almost didn't need to steam in the HSR.

Will cry real-tears when I finish them both up. 

I still have one unopened original bottles of White Camelia.


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 9, 2020)

Today I bought the Revitaluxe Joico Deep Treatment, a medium protein with a lot of oils, I think it is a good way to balance proteins in my hair regimen


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 20, 2020)

I used Komaza care Protein Treatment under dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2020)

Curls & Potions:
Bamboo & FRW Strengthening Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2020)

Today:
NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root Protein Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2020)

Curls & Potions Fermented Rice Water & Bamboo (Under Dryer)


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Aug 18, 2020)

I ordered some products from Sally the other day. All with at least one protein in them.

All About Curls Divine Treatment
TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, Mask, and Leave In Lotion
TMC crystal orchid gel
Keracare curl essence moisturizing cur activator
Texture ID deep treatment mask

I am so excited for these products to arrive now that I’ve figured out a routine for my hair. I’m looking forward to having stronger, more defined, (hopefully) shinier hair.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 19, 2020)

Do you guys use both protein and moisture conditioners at the same time? If so do you mix the conditioners together or do you layer them on top of the other?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2020)

@LushLox
I _usually_ do my Protein DC'er under the Dryer and then I _usually_ Steam in the Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Aug 19, 2020)

LushLox said:


> Do you guys use both protein and moisture conditioners at the same time? If so do you mix the conditioners together or do you layer them on top of the other?



I always only have one conditioner on at a time (on wash day). In the days following wash day when I refresh, I sometimes refresh with a styler and sometimes with a conditioner and I don’t have any hard and fast rules about choosing a conditioner to refresh with. With that being said, for a while now when I buy conditioners whether they’re deep, rinse out, or leave in, I try to get ones with some sort of protein so I’m always using at least a little bit of protein. This last batch of conditioners I had was kind of a mix tho (was using protein ones and none protein ones). So the last wash day I had a protein DC and then had more moisturizing conditioners for styling and refreshing (because I ran out of protein). Hope this makes sense.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Aug 21, 2020)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I ordered some products from Sally the other day. All with at least one protein in them.
> 
> All About Curls Divine Treatment
> TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, Mask, and Leave In Lotion
> ...



Well, Sally ended up not having any of TMC or the Texture ID, so those parts of my order were cancelled. Thanks Sally!

Ended up finding a smorgasbord of products doing Target Shipt. The ones with protein are:

Shea Moisture Power Greens Shampoo -Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein - (which I used and really liked)

Pacifica Coconut Milk Detangle Elixir - Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Barley Protein

Other products I bought have an assortment of Plant Extracts in them (I’m not really sure how extracts are treated)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 23, 2020)

I did a Komaza care protein treatment under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Sep 2, 2020)

I would like to join as someone who has recently returned to Relaxers after having been natural the last 7 years.

Hair (type, length, porosity, density) Relaxed coarse, chin length
What kind of proteins will you be using? Keratin, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, silk protein
What products containing protein will you be using? Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
How often will you use it? Weekly


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 2, 2020)

Washed with SM Power Greens Shampoo -  Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, lots of plant extracts

Quickly conditioned with Raw Sugar Moisture Smoothie - Agave Extract, Coconut, Sweet Almond Milk

Deep Conditioned with All About Curls Divine Treatment - Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Sweet Almond Extract

Applied Pacifica coconut milk detangler elixir - Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Barley Protein

Applied KeraCare Curl Essence Moisturizing Curl Activator - Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin


My hair feels nice and moisturized. I’m hoping this routine helps to increase my curl definition and elasticity. I have next to none of either.


----------



## curly.123 (Sep 2, 2020)

My hair feels slightly porous because I reduced my proteins treatments when I started doing henna and ayurvedic treatments.
Today I put Elasticizer Phillip Kingsley in my hair and sat under my steam for 10 minutes, rinsed and DC with Revitaluxe Joico


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2020)

Curls & Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo (Under Dryer)


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Sep 3, 2020)

LushLox said:


> Do you guys use both protein and moisture conditioners at the same time? If so do you mix the conditioners together or do you layer them on top of the other?



I usually do one conditioner at a time, but on days when I’m feeling lazy I mix them together to get the best of both worlds and reduce the time needed to deep condition and rinse out each.


----------



## curly.123 (Sep 3, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> My hair feels slightly porous because I reduced my proteins treatments when I started doing henna and ayurvedic treatments.
> Today I put Elasticizer Phillip Kingsley in my hair and sat under my steam for 10 minutes, rinsed and DC with Revitaluxe Joico



My ends started feeling a bit crispy, as when I do too much protein. I really don't get it because I reduced my proteins treatments. Anyways I ll do just moisturising DC in the next fews washes to see how my hair reacts


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 7, 2020)

Ordered some products from Curlmart last night.

As I Am Long & Luxe Conditioner - Hydrolyzed Lupine Protein, Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Biotin, and couple of plant extracts

The Mane Choice Anti-Breakage & Repair Leave In Lotion - Biotin, Sodium PCA (derived from Amino Acid - I’m assuming it’s some sort of protein)

The Mane Choice Pink Lemonade & Coconut Curl Boosting Sherbet - Biotin, a bunch of plant extracts. It says this product is supposed to improve elasticity and definition which is a big deal for me.

Since I’ve been using more products more frequently with protein somewhere in them,  I’ve noticed less hair shed after I detangle, and retwisting and detangling has been easier. I’ve also noticed that my frizzy/flyaway hair (like the root/crown frizz) is softer and looks more...manageable (Idk how to describe it but it just looks like it’s easier to deal with than before).


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 14, 2020)

My products arrived and I’ve used the Long and Luxe so far. I like this product. I feel like as soon as it goes on my hair it feels like it’s gonna do something. I’m deep conditioning with it now.
I’m going to use the TMC products to twist up my hair afterwards and use throughout the week for refreshing/retwisting.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 15, 2020)

I don’t like the smell of the TMC Leave In Lotion. It smells...cheap. Like cheap lotion or body wash or something. Like plastic and chemicals and something you’d find in the dollar store. Wasn’t expecting that tbh. Anyways, if this improves my elasticity and definition, I’ll just deal with the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

bumping.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2020)

Today:
AO's GPB (Original Formula - my last bottle of the Original)


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 16, 2020)

Used amla and fenugreek mask on my scalp tonight.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm planning to use Komaza care Protein Treatment under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 17, 2020)

Nichelle_jb said:


> I'm planning to use Komaza care Protein Treatment under dryer for 30 minutes.



My favorite protein condish.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 18, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> My favorite protein condish.


Mine too.  I just reordered so I don't run out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

TMC Carrot & Green Tea Hair Restructurizer (Under Dryer)


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 11, 2020)

I know most people won't use heavy proteins if they use henna but my hair LOVES it.  I did a Komaza Protein last week and my hair sucked it up like crazy.

It got me thinking about how I need to ensure that protein conditioners are in my 6-week plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> *It got me thinking about how I need to ensure that protein conditioners are in my 6-week plan.*


@mzteaze 
Other than Komaza, what other Protein DC'ers do you use?


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Other than Komaza, what other Protein DC'ers do you use?



Megatek
Bekura Beauty Vanilla Whiskey is a light protein 
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Plus Protein 
The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Oil 
Neutral protein filler

I'm making a list of conditioners I will rotate as part of my 6 week plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

@mzteaze
Each of your choices are Excellent!


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 13, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Megatek
> Bekura Beauty Vanilla Whiskey is a light protein
> Hydratherma Naturals Amino Plus Protein
> The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Oil
> ...


How do you use Neutral protein filler?  I’ve used it following the directions on the package as few times but I’m not sure it did anything.  I’ve been thinking about just adding some to my d/c when my hair needs some protein.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 13, 2020)

Dayjoy said:


> How do you use Neutral protein filler?  I’ve used it following the directions on the package as few times but I’m not sure it did anything.  I’ve been thinking about just adding some to my d/c when my hair needs some protein.



I usually mix it into either no protein condish OR one that has a plant based protein (quinoa or wheat) for a well rounded protein conditioner.  I use the recommended amount AND add a few drops of silk protein and a favorite oil.  If I add the full amount to a base condish, I count it as a medium to high protein.  

You can also use 1/2 the amount and consider your mix as light to medium.

You can play around with the amount you use but the one use I disliked was using it on its own - it was very sticky and not worth the agony IMHO.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 13, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I usually mix it into either no protein condish OR one that has a plant based protein (quinoa or wheat) for a well rounded protein conditioner.  I use the recommended amount AND add a few drops of silk protein and a favorite oil.  If I add the full amount to a base condish, I count it as a medium to high protein.
> 
> You can also use 1/2 the amount and consider your mix as light to medium.
> 
> You can play around with the amount you use but the one use I disliked was using it on its own - it was very sticky and not worth the agony IMHO.


Thanks so much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

Today Used:
L'Occitane Masque Eclat _Repairing _(Under Plastic Cap) tryna' use up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

@Shay72
Don't forget to Post Here!


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hair (type, length, porosity, density) - 4c (relaxed just now), short/shoulder/high porosity /medium to thick

What kind of proteins will you be using? - Mostly mild Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, amino acids

What products containing protein will you be using? - Mizani Fulfyl/ whole strength fusion line

How often will you use it? - Alternate weeks with moisture line.

If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you? - makes my hair feel more conditioned, soft a full of life and I can't stop touching my hair after using a treatment.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm scheduled to use protein tomorrow.  Need to verify which one.


----------



## colorful_coils (Dec 8, 2020)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density) *- 4b, natural, high porosity, fine/medium strands, high density

*What kind of proteins will you be using?* - Wheat, Keratin, Collagen, Rice, amino acids

*What products containing protein will you be using?* - Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, Aphogee Two Step, Lotioncrafter Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Brown Butter Beauty Babassu DC, Briogeo Don't Despair Repair, Miche Beauty Peppermint Holiday DC, Oyin Handmade What the Hemp DC

*How often will you use it?* - Every week. I'll be mixing keratin and wheat into my DC weekly, and alternating between also adding collagen (for elasticity) or rice (for volume)

*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?* - I see far less breakage. My hair is also less frizzy and is softer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2020)

The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot Restructurizer (Under Heat Cap)


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 15, 2020)

If I have a whole (huge) bottle of Aphogee still, can I use very diluted -- i.e.
as a* mix-in for deep conditioning *(with ordinary conditioner like Nexxus or Giovanni, nothing specially for DC), without doing the actual blow-dry etc huge thing?

The reason I do not want to do the whole blow-drying thing and do the proper technique, is, when I used it before, it really messed up my hair a few months down the line. Even their Spray-on did that- it makes it unevenly brittle, messes up the smoothness of the cuticle, it seems to frazzle it and ruin the curl entirely (makes it stick out all kinds of ways instead of coiling nicely).

I DID do DC each time, and so on - I used Aphogee a couple of times a year and ended up cutting off a significant amount of hair - 
so I'm wondering, to salvage this bottle I got last year optimistically, 
but too afraid to try using PROPERLY again. I know my hair is not protein-sensitive as henna and protein conditioners are fine and my hair is high porosity+fine


----------



## colorful_coils (Dec 15, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> If I have a whole (huge) bottle of Aphogee still, can I use very diluted -- i.e.
> as a* mix-in for deep conditioning *(with ordinary conditioner like Nexxus or Giovanni, nothing specially for DC), without doing the actual blow-dry etc huge thing?


This is exactly how I use it and it works very well for my hair. I mix some Aphogee Two Step with my DC for the week, and apply it to my hair that way. My hair is also high porosity and fine.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 20, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> Hair (type, length, porosity, density) - 4c (relaxed just now), short/shoulder/high porosity /medium to thick
> 
> What kind of proteins will you be using? - Mostly mild Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, amino acids
> 
> ...



Where do you get your Mizani from? I tried at one point and I found it too hard to source in the UK and I like to be able to walk into stores and buy products on the ground now and again. I know Paks sell it but I really try and avoid going there as much as possible.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 21, 2020)

LushLox said:


> Where do you get your Mizani from? I tried at one point and I found it too hard to source in the UK and I like to be able to walk into stores and buy products on the ground now and again. I know Paks sell it but I really try and avoid going there as much as possible.



https://www.curlauthority.co.uk - Used to be the UK rep at Mizani UK when it closed down the UK arm in 2016. This is a white man and he supplies most of the UK salons through his trade site.

I have found a number of black retailers but they are very expensive, obviously not getting good rates from Asian distributors.  But to be honest these black retailers don't update their website enough so you could end up purchasing something that they they do not have any stock of they don't bother to let you know so you would have to call them up to double check they have tht stock before ordering. Whatever they supplied could be old in a couple of cases I've had if it's a relaxer, so I won't be going back to them.

https://theglamourshop.com/haircare/ - Asian man owns it.

Both the above I have had very good service and would recommend getting from them if you don't buy on ebay/amazon.

I also buy on ebay and amazon, always check if these sellers have own website as these platforms charge fees to the sellers so the products are expensive.

I normally buy online as the products are expensive in store (overheads) everything is online these days you just need to find and stick to a trusted seller. Is there anything in particular that you are looking to buy?

I put together most of mizani range on the below thread of products that they have personally used.






						Product Discussion
					

I'm in my 40's and have tried my fair share of products over the years.  There's a few that are still my go to if i need it.  My product journey of recent years was that I had switched from being a long timer user of Keracare after they removed the sulfates from the Hydrating shampoo years ago...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## LushLox (Dec 21, 2020)

@lorr1e1

Really useful, thanks

Wow I had no idea that an Asian guy owned The Glamour Shop. God it’s such a shame that black folks are completely priced out  

I buy a lot of stuff from Kiyo Beauty, I‘m pretty sure that is black owned but I’m not sure now!


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 21, 2020)

LushLox said:


> @lorr1e1
> 
> Really useful, thanks
> 
> ...


Yh I've had a look at kiyo but they don't stock much. Those two above pretty much stock the whole line and offer discounts. 

The sticking point is delivery cost at times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2020)

NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Treatment


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mizani
					

Coming Soon⏳




					www.aqonline.co.uk
				




I think this is a black company they recently started stocking mizani check out what other brands they carry.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Jan 14, 2021)

LushLox said:


> @lorr1e1
> 
> Really useful, thanks
> 
> ...


If you want to buy from the glamour shop they have a discount code. 

YOREVIEW10

Expires 18 Jan 21


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2021)

Used Megatek last night with a few drops of silk amino acid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2021)

Under Dryer:
The Mane Choice's Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 20, 2021)

I used Komaza care Protein Treatment for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

Curl Junkie's "Deep Fix " Banana Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2021)

Used a couple swipes of MT (original)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2021)

Using:
AO's GPB (original) - under plastic cap


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 17, 2021)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Protein Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2021)

Been using a few Swipes of Mega-Tek (Original) here & there,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2021)

Used:
TMC Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2021)

Claudie's Protein Reconstructor @Lita @Shay72 Yassss.....I said "CLAUDIE's"  ....


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's Protein Reconstructor @Lita @Shay72 Yassss.....I said "CLAUDIE's"  ....



@IDareT'sHair WHAT? I’m jealous Lol..I wish I had me some Claudie’s...That haircare line was amazing..Your hair is going to sing praises 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2021)

@Lita 
I have quite a few Claudie Items left in my Stash.  

I'm enjoying them as well as Hairveda.  I am trying to savor every last drop...


----------



## Lita (May 10, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I have quite a few Claudie Items left in my Stash.
> 
> I'm enjoying them as well as Hairveda.  I am trying to savor every last drop...



@IDareT'sHair My Mom & Auntie hair/scalp did so well with her products..She needs to come back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2021)

Lita said:


> *My Mom & Auntie hair/scalp did so well with her products..She needs to come back.*


@Lita 
Claudie put her foot in 'dem products!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 19, 2021)

I used Komaza care Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2021)

Used:
Mielle Organics Rosemary & Mint DC'er


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 17, 2021)

I used Jakeala Keratin Protein Conditioner for 30 minutes under a hooded dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2021)

Claudie's Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 24, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's Reconstructor


This is a old favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2021)

Nichelle_jb said:


> *This is a old favorite.*


@Nichelle_jb 
.... Sure Is.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 7, 2021)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2021)

Will Use:
Claudie Reconstructor


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 21, 2021)

I used Annabelle's Perfect Blend Keratin Protein Treatment under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2021)

Claudie's Hair Revitalization's Protein Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2021)

Mielle Organics Rosemary Mint Strengthening DC'er (Under Plastic Cap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2021)

APB's Keratin Protein Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2021)

APB's Keratin Protein Treatment


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 24, 2021)

I used Komaza care Protein Hair Strengthener under heat for 30 minutes.
​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2021)

Nichelle_jb said:


> *I used Komaza care Protein Hair Strengthener under heat for 30 minutes.*
> ​


WOW you still have somma' this uh?  @Nichelle_jb

That's why it pays to have a Stash! 

I don't think I ever tried this one from Komaza


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW you still have somma' this uh?  @Nichelle_jb
> 
> That's why it pays to have a Stash!
> 
> I don't think I ever tried this one from Komaza


This is my favorite protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2021)

Nichelle_jb said:


> *This is my favorite protein treatment.*


@Nichelle_jb
Lawd....I sure didn't know Komaza was still OPEN!

All this time I thought they stopped selling products and was *only* doing Hair Analysis?

I just put some in a Cart.

Do they ever have a sale?


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nichelle_jb
> Lawd....I sure didn't know Komaza was still OPEN!
> 
> All this time I thought they stopped selling products and was *only* doing Hair Analysis?
> ...


I don't recall them ever having a sale.  SMH.  I just stock up on my Birthday and Christmas...gifts to myself.  (I do the same for Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Lock Mask).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2021)

@Nichelle_jb
I noticed they really scaled back their offerings.  I think they use to offer 5%-10% on "rare occasions" 

I do want the Protein Mask and the Olive Moisture Mask (Have you tried that one?)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nichelle_jb
> I noticed they really scaled back their offerings.  I think they use to offer 5%-10% on "rare occasions"
> 
> I do want the Protein Mask and the Olive Moisture Mask (Have you tried that one?)


I’ve heard good things about the Olive Moisture Mask.  Apparently it goes well with the Protein Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2021)

Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2021)

Affirm 5n1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2021)

Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2021)

Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 1, 2022)

I used Komaza care Protein Hair Strengthener under heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2022)

APB's Keratin Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2022)

Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Prrotein Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2022)

Used:
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (under Heat Cap)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 27, 2022)

Yesterday, I used Komaza care Protein Hair Strengthener under heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2022)

The Mane Choice Carrot and Green Tea Reconstructor (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *The Mane Choice Carrot and Green Tea Reconstructor (Under Dryer)*


This Again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2022)

APB's Keratin Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2022)

TMC Carrot & Green Tea (Under Dryer)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 26, 2022)

Used Olaplex 1 and 3 over the weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2022)

APB's Keratin Conditioning Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2022)

AO's GPB


----------



## weavepat (May 25, 2022)

@IDareT'sHair Apologies if you've answered this already, but I couldn't find it via search. Is the dumb blonde reconstructor in the silver tube the same as the one in the purple bottle, or is it more concentrated?

Also for anyone still interested, Komaza says they'll be fully restocked by this Friday. I think I'll grab two bottles of the protein treatment just to have on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2022)

@weavepat
I've only used the one in the Silver Iridescent tube.  I've never used the one in the Purple Bottle.

Sorry.


----------



## weavepat (May 26, 2022)

@IDareT'sHair No worries. I was just curious.

Currently on wash 3 of 6 for initial k18 trial.
After applying k18, I twisted my hair using Eden Bodyworks curl defining creme that I boosted with additional hydrolyzed silk.
Also spritzed my finished twists with Aphogee restructurizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2022)

Under the Dryer
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Treatment


----------



## weavepat (Jun 9, 2022)

Pre poo'd with nexxus curl define prewash treatment. It contains hydrolyzed silk, keratin and wheat proteins.

Applied k18 leave in for week 5 of 6 initial trial.

Once the trial ends, I'll deep condition my hair for the first time since early March.
Ideally komaza will restock by then(feeling like Linus waiting on the great pumpkin). If not, I'll just boost a moisturizing DC with some hydrolyzed rice protein.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 15, 2022)

My hair loves protein. I need to do more, but I have a hard time working it in with my ayurvedic treatments...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 16, 2022)

High Porosity hair thrives on protein. YT is full of Low Porosity natural hair influencers and they scream about protein sensitivity. I missed out on some good protein treatments over time because I didn't understand this.  Perhaps this realization will help someone.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 16, 2022)

weavepat said:


> Pre poo'd with nexxus curl define prewash treatment. It contains hydrolyzed silk, keratin and wheat proteins.
> 
> Applied k18 leave in for week 5 of 6 initial trial.
> 
> ...


Aw man, this protein has a cone in it... I like my protein straight, no chaser!  This would be good before a blowout though.  I don't do them often.


----------



## weavepat (Jun 16, 2022)

Exfoliated with the nexxus inergy scalp scrub. It contains hydrolyzed wheat and keratin.

Applied k18 for the final week of the initial trial.

Twisted hair with boosted EB curl defining creme.

I have a pretty good mix of protein products for various stages of my regimen. I think as long as I use something strengthening each wash day, I won't have to use a hardcore treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care:
Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Jun 25, 2022)

*Hair (type, length, porosity, density)*
Natural 4c hair, WL, normal, medium, strand thickness is fine/medium


*What kind of proteins will you be using?*
Hydrolzed oats, baobab, quinoa, lupine, plant keratin, jojoba, and SAA


*What products containing protein will you be using?*
I will be mixing raw proteins into my ayurvedic masks


*How often will you use it?*
Weekly


*If you currently have a protein rich regimen, how do you feel it has benefitted you?*
I have started this routine this year.  I have way less breakage and sheds.  I was able to extend my trim session by three months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2022)

Used a combo of: Komaza Hair Care Protein and Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (Under Dryer).

WHY? WHY? WHY? is Komaza so hard to get?


----------



## weavepat (Jun 25, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a combo of: Komaza Hair Care Protein and Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (Under Dryer).
> 
> WHY? WHY? WHY? is Komaza so hard to get?


They've restocked. Make of that what you will


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2022)

weavepat said:


> *They've restocked. Make of that what you will*


@weavepat

I will take your timely and wonderful under Advisement.
.....

OT: I entered one of those: "Notify me emails" - not sure what happened?

I hate rationing out stuff.


----------



## weavepat (Jun 25, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @weavepat
> 
> I will take your timely and wonderful Advice under Advisement.
> .....
> ...


I did too. Maybe it was so long ago the system just forgot?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2022)

Today I'm using Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor as my protein treatment. I haven't used this in a long minute. I hope my hair still likes it.


----------



## snoop (Jun 27, 2022)

Added lupine, jojoba, and baobab proteins to my clay mix.


----------



## snoop (Jul 31, 2022)

Added baobab, quinoa, and lupine proteins to my clay mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2022)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends:
Keratin Protein Treatment


----------



## snoop (Aug 9, 2022)

Hydrolyzed quinoa and jojoba.


----------



## snoop (Aug 16, 2022)

snoop said:


> Hydrolyzed quinoa and jojoba.



Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2022)

A Vial of:
Salerm Kera-liss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2022)

Claudie's Protein Renew Treatment and Curls & Potions FRW and Bamboo Hair Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2022)

@naturalyogini @AtlantaJJ
You both said you Lurves Protein.  What Protein Treatments are you Ladies using?


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 23, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini @AtlantaJJ
> You both said you Lurves Protein.  What Protein Treatments are you Ladies using?


Amika The Kure deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2022)

naturalyogini said:


> *Amika The Kure deep conditioner.*


@naturalyogini 
Is this the only Protein Treatment you use?  Or is this what you are currently using?


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 25, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> Is this the only Protein Treatment you use?  Or is this what you are currently using?


This the only one I use. If my hair is breaking badly, I use olaplex.  But IMO Amika is better than Olaplex


----------



## snoop (Aug 27, 2022)

Hydrolyzed keratin, quinoa, lupine, SAA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2022)

Elizavecca Cer-100 Protein Treatment (for about 10-15 minutes *no heat) @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2022)

Elizavecca Cer-100 Protein Rx (per the instructions) @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## LushLox (Sep 9, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Elizavecca Cer-100 Protein Rx (per the instructions) @Bette Davis Eyes



Is this a medium strength protein? Do you need to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards?

ETA: My concern about this is alcohol is so high up the list, not why it needs to be included!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2022)

@LushLox  I have been following up with Olaplex 8

Asking @Bette Davis Eyes 


LushLox said:


> *Is this a medium strength protein? Do you need to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards?
> 
> ETA: My concern about this is alcohol is so high up the list, not why it needs to be included!*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Is this a medium strength protein? Do you need to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards?
> 
> ETA: My concern about this is alcohol is so high up the list, not why it needs to be included!


I have no clue @LushLox  and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2022)

@LushLox @Bette Davis Eyes
I have been using it weekly per @Bette Davis Eyes 

And.....I have been using Olaplex #8 as a Moisturizing DC'er.  However, if I wasn't using Olaplex, I would be following it up with another (any other) Moisturizing DC'er/

ETA:  So far, so good.  No problems with excessive dryness or anything like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2022)

Today:
Elizavecca Cera10 Protein Treatment


----------



## snoop (Sep 11, 2022)

Hydrolyzed proteins (quinoa and jojoba)


----------



## snoop (Sep 21, 2022)

Monday:  Hydrolyzed quinoa and jojoba


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2022)

Yesterday:
Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Sep 25, 2022)

hydrolyzed lupine, jojoba, quinoa, keratin, and SAA


----------



## LushLox (Sep 26, 2022)

naturalyogini said:


> This the only one I use. If my hair is breaking badly, I use olaplex.  But IMO Amika is better than Olaplex



This is beautiful isn't it. I have the shampoo, mask and the instant shine and strengthening treatments. Smells heavenly too.

Will use this next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2022)

APB's Keratin Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Oct 7, 2022)

keratin, quinoa, jojoba, SAA, bamboo extract


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2022)

@Napp 
Using & Loving Redkin Acidic Leave-In.  Will definitely get a b/up at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2022)

hydrolyzed quinoa, jojoba, baobab, keratin, SAA


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 26, 2022)

Last Wednesday, I used Mill Creek Jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2022)

Elizavecca Cera10 Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)

@Bette Davis Eyes  picked up a b/up just to have on hand.


----------



## snoop (Oct 31, 2022)

hydrolyzed baobab, rice, jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2022)

Elizavecca Cera10 (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Nov 9, 2022)

hydrolyzed keratin, baobab and jojoba, and SAA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment (Under Dyer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (Nov 28, 2022)

Hydrolyzed proteins:  SAA, keratin, lupine, jojoba, quinoa, baobab, and rice


----------



## snoop (Dec 2, 2022)

snoop said:


> Hydrolyzed proteins:  SAA, keratin, lupine, jojoba, quinoa, baobab, and rice



Ditto


----------



## weavepat (Dec 5, 2022)

I finally tried the protein strengthener from Komaza's latest restock. I'm trying to reform my PJ ways, but an exception will be made for that stuff. Even my overprocessed ends were defined and strong without making my hair hard and brittle. In its absence I've tried to convince myself that I don't need it, that other products compare but that's not true
I only managed to get one bottle, but for the next restock I'm buying enough to get free shipping without shame


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2022)

weavepat said:


> *I finally tried the protein strengthener from Komaza's latest restock. I'm trying to reform my PJ ways, but an exception will be made for that stuff. Even my overprocessed ends were defined and strong without making my hair hard and brittle. In its absence I've tried to convince myself that I don't need it, that other products compare but that's not true*


@weavepat 
Agreed.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 5, 2022)

Need to do an Aphogee Strengthening Kit protein treatment. I should have enough for one more application, need to repurchase.

I need to always have this stuff at home!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2022)

Komaza Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Komaza Protein Treatment (Under Dryer)


Ended up using:
Affirm 3n1 Reconstructor instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2022)

Elizavecca Ceramide Protein Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2023)

ElizaVecca Cera10 Protein Treatment


----------

